# [How-To] Step by Step OEM Unlock and Root



## birdman

*DO NOT USE THIS WITH ANY OTHER ROOT METHODS, THIS DOES IT ALL. *

*CONVERSATION WITH OTHER ROOT METHODS SHOULD BE IN ANOTHER THREAD*

As people seem to be having trouble with this, heres a general walkthrough.

*BEFORE DOING THIS - I recommend you install all updates.*

*THIS SHOULD WORK FOR BOTH CDMA AND GSM*

General credits to Koush here - https://plus.google....sts/1Jsh9xPwnQP

*Prerequisites:*
ADB installed and ready to go
*Get Downloads:*

*Fastboot*
linux
mac
windows
*#LINUX#*
For proper set up of UDEV rules in case your machine doesn't recognize your device use this guide by dusinmj to get ALL device id's working.
*!WINDOWS!* (one of these driver packages will work, i suggest trying the first one first and going to the second one only if you get "waiting for device" in fastboot.)
download and use these
Alternate: download and install the drivers
Alternate: DRIVERS VIA PDANET (install and select install all drivers)
*Choose one Custom Recovery and one Root Manager*
Clockworkmod Recovery Download Click Here
or
TWRP Recovery Download Click Here
SuperUser Root Manager (includes binary) - Click Here
or
SuperSU Root Manager (includes binary) - Click Here

*Let us begin*

*How to unlock your phone*

*WARNING: Unlocking your phone does a factory reset. Everything will be erased.*
open terminal (command prompt for windows) and change to directory of the fastboot binary (or add to path...but if you can do that then why are you reading this)
power off your phone
Hold your volume up and down and power button, wait for a vibrate and let go of buttons. (if in windows, wait for drivers to install)
run:


Code:


fastboot oem unlock


choose yes on the unlock option on your phone screen.
press volume down till you get the "restart" option, then press power to select it.
phone will reboot a couple times then boot up.
Make sure phone has booted.
**YOUR PHONE IS NOW UNLOCKED**

*Now to install the Custom Recovery and Root Manager*
Copy the root manager zip to your sdcard in android
power off your phone
boot into fastboot mode
Place the recovery img file in the same folder as fastboot
Note: For the next step replace "nameofrecovery" with the file name of the recovery you downloaded.
run


Code:


fastboot flash recovery nameofrecovery.img


press volume down till you get the "recovery mode" option, press power to select recovery.
select install zip from sdcard
select the root manager zip you put on your sdcard
*YOU ARE NOW ROOTED, BUT YOUR CUSTOM RECOVERY WILL NOT STAY AROUND IF YOU UPDATED TO 4.0.2 VIA OTA UPDATE, AS I RECOMMENDED AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS POST. SOO....*

in terminal run:


Code:


adb shell


then run:


Code:


mount -o rw,remount /system


then run:


Code:


mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak


*IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE DOING THIS STEP, JUST USE ROOT EXPLORER TO DELETE THE install-recovery.sh FILE. OR GO INTO ROM MANAGER AND REFLASH CLOCKWORK. EITHER METHOD WORKS*


----------



## r2doesinc

you should mention setting up your udev rules in linux. i got caught up there for a while.

EDIT - The guide you linked ot in the post in incomplete. You need fastboot rules setup as well. I had my ADB rules setup, but not fastboot. Caused fastboot to hang at < Waiting for device >. My info was taken from here. http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html



Code:


<br />
sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules<br />

and add these lines with your username substituted in



Code:


# adb protocol on maguro (Galaxy Nexus)<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6860", MODE="0600", OWNER="<username>"<br />
# fastboot protocol on maguro (Galaxy Nexus)<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e30", MODE="0600", OWNER="<username>"


----------



## winner00

Shouldn't you only boot the recovery and not flash it until one thats meant for the LTE Nexus comes out?


----------



## r2doesinc

I think b16 mentioned something about that possibly being the cause of his brick.


----------



## birdman

the current recovery for gsm devices works fine. just dont be an idiot....ONLY flash things meant for the device YOU use.


----------



## tcpsyn

birdman said:


> the current recovery for gsm devices works fine. just dont be an idiot....ONLY flash things ment for the device YOU use.


I registered an account just to be the douche that says...

... You mean like don't flash the GSM recovery on your CDMA phone?


----------



## b16

tcpsyn said:


> I registered an account just to be the douche that says...
> 
> ... You mean like don't flash the GSM recovery on your CDMA phone?


Quoted from Koush himself: It can be used.


----------



## birdman

tcpsyn said:


> I registered an account just to be the douche that says...
> 
> ... You mean like don't flash the GSM recovery on your CDMA phone?


lol, touche

the partitions that matter are all the same. i men't like flashing a gsm ROM on your CDMA phone. recovery works flawlessly for backup/restore and wipes.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nevermind I'm dumb lol.


----------



## GTvert90

Having trouble running the clockwork image... working on windows comes back saying can not load clockwork.. blah blah blah. help? thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX

When typing mount -o rw,remount /system I get Mount: Operation not Permitted

P.S. on a Mac.


----------



## ecsnead69

I know for win7, you have to type adb shell (enter) before you can run the shell commands like that.... if that helps....


----------



## r2doesinc

Mustang302LX said:


> When typing mount -o rw,remount /system I get Mount: Operation not Permitted
> 
> P.S. on a Mac.


your not in an adb shell. thats trying to use the unix mount.

do



Code:


<br />
adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system<br />


----------



## Mustang302LX

ecsnead69 said:


> your not in an adb shell. thats trying to use the unix mount.
> 
> do
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system<br />


Going to try that now. Edit: Still telling me not permitted.


----------



## SyNiK4L

GTvert90 said:


> Having trouble running the clockwork image... working on windows comes back saying can not load clockwork.. blah blah blah. help? thanks!


blahblahblah.img <--- you prob forgot the .img part of the filename


----------



## r2doesinc

Mustang302LX said:


> I type ./adb shell and hit enter. Got into ADB Shell but when trying to mount the system rw it wont allow me to do so.
> 
> Going to try that now. Edit: Still telling me not permitted.


then you dont have root.


----------



## r2doesinc

SyNiK4L said:


> blahblahblah.img <--- you prob forgot the .img part of the filename


you cheated kind sir.
20k thanks my tushy >.<

EDIT. 22 million. Thats much more believable. my bad.


----------



## Mustang302LX

r2doesinc said:


> then you dont have root.


I have root. I instead downloaded Root Explorer and renamed the file that way and then reflashed CWM. All is good now. This was my first time doing all this with a Mac since my PC is broken. Lessons learned!


----------



## SyNiK4L

r2doesinc said:


> you cheated kind sir.
> 20k thanks my tushy >.<
> 
> EDIT. 22 million. Thats much more believable. my bad.


who cheats? i dn what your talking about lol


----------



## GTvert90

SyNiK4L said:


> blahblahblah.img <--- you prob forgot the .img part of the filename


Nah I had the .img part. it still says can't load.. when in fastboot it won't let me go to adb shell says device not found.. hm

I'm already unlocked will there be any wiping from here on out? or can i set it up and worry about flashing cwm and SU.zip later?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I just got the bootloop following this tutorial


----------



## GTvert90

jdkoreclipse said:


> I just got the bootloop following this tutorial


boot into stock recovery factory reset


----------



## GTvert90

Now if I could only help myself lol


----------



## b16

CDMA Recovery is out in rom manager.


----------



## SyNiK4L

GTvert90 said:


> Nah I had the .img part. it still says can't load.. when in fastboot it won't let me go to adb shell says device not found.. hm
> 
> I'm already unlocked will there be any wiping from here on out? or can i set it up and worry about flashing cwm and SU.zip later?


hmm. seems like a driver issue to me. but weird you were able to unlock and now you cant flash a img


----------



## GTvert90

is the recovery image suppose to be on the phone? or in the tools folder?


----------



## GTvert90

pulled my head out of my tushy.... maybe you should mention to move recovery to tools folder or maybe i skipped that part lol thanks!


----------



## akellar

Ok what am I missing? ADB sees the phone but fastboot won't. I have tried installing both of the first two driver links here.


----------



## GTvert90

now how do i flash cdma recovery permanently now that its released.


----------



## GTvert90

akellar said:


> Ok what am I missing? ADB sees the phone but fastboot won't. I have tried installing both of the first two driver links here.


"I was getting the wait for device... when i went into devices and printers ( wrong spot ) but i saw the android 1.0 with a yellow exclamation point. I clicked on it and properties/ update driver. manually browse and then choosed driver from list. I saw samsung android phone... proceeded with fastboost oem unlock etc...boom all went well"

found it in the comments on droidlife... worked perfect for me. i was having trouble with other drivers... have the phone in bootloader when you go to load the driver


----------



## r2doesinc

akellar said:


> Ok what am I missing? ADB sees the phone but fastboot won't. I have tried installing both of the first two driver links here.


linux or winblows?


----------



## akellar

r2doesinc said:


> linux or winblows?










Winblows but I do have a linux box as well. I'm just more familiar with Windows.


----------



## CZonin

Guide being updated with official recovery that just got released?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Birdman just taught me a valuable lesson:

The "wipe data" step of the tut takes a LONNNNNG time. Like Really long. Its not frozen, its not broken, its doing what its suppposed to do, but it takes time


----------



## termiNader

I'm trying to download the platform tools folder from the SDK Manager and it says "Failed to fetch URL http://dl-ssl.google...epository-5.xml, reason: Connection to http://dl-ssl.google.com refused" Any ideas? A response would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## akellar

never mind - got it







thanks for the tips


----------



## NBAJWill55

akellar said:


> never mind - got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the tips


what worked? i'm stuck at the same point you were


----------



## akellar

While in the bootloader go to device manager and point the driver to the pdanet folder.


----------



## jerseyh22accord

Where am i running clockwork recovery img from? i run it in the code like you'd think and i get "error: cannot load" and if i try to run it as a program it opens up the cd burner. Why am i so lost here when I've been doing this for so long? Am I supposed to put it on the root of the phone's "sdcard" and there was for some reason no step saying this?


----------



## akellar

jerseyh22accord said:


> Where am i running clockwork recovery img from? i run it in the code like you'd think and i get "error: cannot load" and if i try to run it as a program it opens up the cd burner. Why am i so lost here when I've been doing this for so long? Am I supposed to put it on the root of the phone's "sdcard" and there was for some reason no step saying this?


Put the recovery image in the same folder as Fastboot.


----------



## GTvert90

jerseyh22accord said:


> Where am i running clockwork recovery img from? i run it in the code like you'd think and i get "error: cannot load" and if i try to run it as a program it opens up the cd burner. Why am i so lost here when I've been doing this for so long? Am I supposed to put it on the root of the phone's "sdcard" and there was for some reason no step saying this?


Put it in your tools folder where adb and fastboot are.. then run it from cmd


----------



## jerseyh22accord

thanks guys, i figured that out basically as soon as i posted that. apparently a 13 hour work day really got to my mind.


----------



## NBAJWill55

akellar said:


> While in the bootloader go to device manager and point the driver to the pdanet folder.


worked like a charm. thanks


----------



## hulsey

Mustang302LX said:


> When typing mount -o rw,remount /system I get Mount: Operation not Permitted
> 
> P.S. on a Mac.


Im still getting this, Im on winblows 7 64 bit. I know Im rooted and have trid several times and read all the posts.


----------



## jerseyh22accord

i am now getting "operation not permitted" when trying to setup for recovery to be permanent, can i just change install-recovery.sh to .bak in root explorer to have the same effect?


----------



## akellar

hulsey said:


> i am now getting "operation not permitted" when trying to setup for recovery to be permanent, can i just change install-recovery.sh to .bak in root explorer to have the same effect?


Did you type "adb shell" before trying to run these commands? If so, I am not sure but there are a lot smarter people that will surely chime in.


----------



## jerseyh22accord

yes i did

but i am getting $ not #


----------



## hulsey

I did, I'm not sure whats up


----------



## hulsey

jerseyh22accord said:


> i am now getting "operation not permitted" when trying to setup for recovery to be permanent, can i just change install-recovery.sh to .bak in root explorer to have the same effect?


I,m gonna try this and see what happens


----------



## TheRealBeesley

So if we already unlocked the bootloader and rooted via the method that was out this morning, can we just install CWM recovery from whats in Rom Manager now with no issues?

Edit: Just did it. Seems to be just fine.


----------



## hulsey

hulsey said:


> I,m gonna try this and see what happens


BINGO!!! Worked!!!


----------



## jerseyh22accord

Haha got it! Damn I apparently need sleep, my brain can't keep up and the solutions hit me so slow

type "adb shell" and you should end up with $

then type "su" and the $ will change to #

then throw the commands and they will work


----------



## hulsey

TheRealBeesley said:


> So if we already unlocked the bootloader and rooted via the method that was out this morning, can we just install CWM recovery from whats in Rom Manager now with no issues?
> 
> Edit: Just did it. Seems to be just fine.


I tried that but for some reason it wouldnt stick. Went into system/etc and renamed install recovery.sh and now it boots to CWM every time. Thanks jerseyh22accord for the idea didnt even think of it!


----------



## TheRealBeesley

hulsey said:


> I tried that but for some reason it wouldnt stick. Went into system/etc and renamed install recovery.sh and now it boots to CWM every time. Thanks jerseyh22accord for the idea didnt even think of it!


What exactly did you change and rename? TIA


----------



## hulsey

TheRealBeesley said:


> What exactly did you change and rename? TIA


install recovery.sh.bak and every thing is working fine.


----------



## wera750

everytime i type fastboot oem unlock i get 'AdbWInApi.dll is missing from your computer'

to my knowledge i have tried everything, except for what works lol


----------



## TheRealBeesley

hulsey said:


> install recovery.sh.bak and every thing is working fine.


Awesome, thank you. But now I cant get Root Explorer to mount /system/ R/W. FML


----------



## ssick92

does the file in /system/recovery-from-boot.p still have to be removed/renamed for us to keep CWM?


----------



## bobboman

GTvert90 said:


> "I was getting the wait for device... when i went into devices and printers ( wrong spot ) but i saw the android 1.0 with a yellow exclamation point. I clicked on it and properties/ update driver. manually browse and then choosed driver from list. I saw samsung android phone... proceeded with fastboost oem unlock etc...boom all went well"
> 
> found it in the comments on droidlife... worked perfect for me. i was having trouble with other drivers... have the phone in bootloader when you go to load the driver


i can't even get this far and i have the samsung i-515 drivers installed


----------



## hulsey

TheRealBeesley said:


> Awesome, thank you. But now I cant get Root Explorer to mount /system/ R/W. FML


Worked fine for me, I know that doesn't help you though.Reboot Might fix it? Not real sure.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

hulsey said:


> Worked fine for me, I know that doesn't help you though.Reboot Might fix it? Not real sure.


Its really strange.. the R/W R/O button is missing when I go into /system/ But its there in every other place


----------



## hulsey

ssick92 said:


> does the file in /system/recovery-from-boot.p still have to be removed/renamed for us to keep CWM?


Try to flash CWM from rom manager and see if it sticks after a reboot


----------



## hulsey

TheRealBeesley said:


> Its really strange.. the R/W R/O button is missing when I go into /system/ But its there in every other place


That is weird. Not sure it matters though, I could be wrong sometimes I forget to even do that.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

hulsey said:


> That is weird. Not sure it matters though, I could be wrong sometimes I forget to even do that.


Yeah, it wouldnt let me rename it. So I just used the mount command through ADB. mount -o rw,remount /system 

All is well. Thank you much


----------



## hulsey

TheRealBeesley said:


> Yeah, it wouldnt let me rename it. So I just used the mount command through ADB. mount -o rw,remount /system
> 
> All is well. Thank you much


Glad you got it going!


----------



## Jiibus

I know I'm not the only one who would appreciate a super noob friendly guide. E.G. Step 1: Install Android SDK... etc.


----------



## wera750

manually installed drivers, still getting ADBWINAPI.dll not installed. what do i do guys??


----------



## jawonder

I have a Lte Version and i'm using windows whenever i type in "fastboot oem unlock" ADB just sits on waiting for device. It recognizes the device because before i typed "fast boot oem unlock " i did an adb devices" check and it gave me a string of numbers . Can anyone say what's going wrong ?. I'm on version 4.0.2 because i took the update today.


----------



## hulsey

This is where I started. I'm sure there are more and probably better write ups. Hope I can post this here! http://theunlockr.com/2009/10/06/how-to-set-up-adb-usb-drivers-for-android-devices/


----------



## humungus

So, I did this in a round about way. I unlocked the bootloader earlier and just now rooted. I fastbooted CWM, installed su, rebooted then installed Rom Manager and flashed CWM from it. I didn't rename install-recovery.sh. Then, I rebooted into recovery from RM to make sure it was working, and it was. Then I rebooted into recovery from CWM and it worked. After rebooting the phone and turning it off, I entered the bootloader manually (pressing all the buttons). Then I tried to enter recovery from there and it sent me to the stock recovery. After using Root Explorer to rename install-recovery.sh, I then used RM to reflash CWM and all seems to be well. I couldn't mount /system through adb though (root explorer did work). Whenever I try to mount /system from ADB it says "operation not permitted." Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Also, the moral of this story is to rename install-recovery.sh. I was thinking that the new recovery would make that part obsolete, but I was wrong (first time ever, I swear).


----------



## hulsey

jawonder said:


> I have a Lte Version and i'm using windows whenever i type in "fastboot oem unlock" ADB just sits on waiting for device. It recognizes the device because before i typed "fast boot oem unlock " i did an adb devices" check and it gave me a string of numbers . Can anyone say what's going wrong ?. I'm on version 4.0.2 because i took the update today.


I used this for the unlock only and it worked just fine http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11732-galaxy-nexus-root-procedure-broken-adb-method-dont-use/


----------



## wera750

well if i type adb devices i get a serial number back, but if i change directory to fastboot and type fastboot oem unlock i still get 'AdbWinApi.dll is not installed' . until i figure this out i am stuck....


----------



## wera750

Installed Daemon tools in an attempt to get rid of the adbwinapi.dll error, and no worky. Shit is driving me crazy, if i cant figure this out i'll end up going back to my damn Moto and i dont want to.


----------



## CPGustafson511

So how do we unroot? I mean I know to flash the factory image, but with what? Used to having them in .zip and flashing each file. But what do we do with this tgz?

Never mind....while I was looking through this thread somebody created a new thread about it.


----------



## jess086

make sure adbwinapi.dll is in same file folder as fastboot tools


----------



## wera750

jess086 said:


> make sure adbwinapi.dll is in same file folder as fastboot tools


 WINNING!!!!!!


----------



## wera750

ok tried to flash su.zip and it aborted


----------



## SplicedX

Thank you Birdman! Everything worked great.


----------



## bratliff

Ok so I got su flashed, but I cannot get adb shell to run says device not found. When I run adb devices no serial number..in fast bootmode.. tried when booted up too... weird no issues with unlock... Windows 7 machine.. suggestions?

So if I rename recovery with root explorer to sh.bak is that all that is needed? if so I did that... Thank you to everyone that helps out.. been doing this for 2 years trying to learn and seems like no matter how many times you do it, no matter how much reading you do.. something weird pops up..


----------



## andrewp3481

dude...ok, so i am no developer...but i'm also not a noob. i have the samsung drivers installed per droid life's web page on how to unlock the bootloader.. my adb works. my fastboot...not so much. it hangs in the bootloader and gives me the waiting for devices crap. can someone please help me?


----------



## sandfreak

andrewp3481 said:


> dude...ok, so i am no developer...but i'm also not a noob. i have the samsung drivers installed per droid life's web page on how to unlock the bootloader.. my adb works. my fastboot...not so much. it hangs in the bootloader and gives me the waiting for devices crap. can someone please help me?


Me too. I'm working on figuring it out. Think I saw something earlier in the thread.


----------



## sandfreak

andrewp3481 said:


> dude...ok, so i am no developer...but i'm also not a noob. i have the samsung drivers installed per droid life's web page on how to unlock the bootloader.. my adb works. my fastboot...not so much. it hangs in the bootloader and gives me the waiting for devices crap. can someone please help me?


I was missing the 1.0 driver. Just had to open up the device manager on my computer and install it.


----------



## mwaters33

Well I don't have a clue how I finally got the driver to show up when I went through the same process for the fifty-leventh time, but by god it did. One of those links from the Birdman finally worked.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Synaptic13

this is what what I get as I try to flash recovery...

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb push su.zip/sdcard/
Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.29

-d - directs command to the only connected USB devic
e
returns an error if more than one USB device is
present.
-e - directs command to the only running emulator.
returns an error if more than one emulator is r
unning.
-s <serial number> - directs command to the USB device or emulator w
ith
 the given serial number. Overrides ANDROID_SERI
AL
environment variable.
-p <product name or path> - simple product name like 'sooner', or
a relative/absolute path to a product
out directory like 'out/target/product/sooner'.

If -p is not specified, the ANDROID_PRODUCT_OUT

environment variable is used, which must
be an absolute path.
devices - list all connected devices
connect <host>[:<port>] - connect to a device via TCP/IP
Port 5555 is used by default if no port number
is specified.
disconnect [<host>[:<port>]] - disconnect from a TCP/IP device.
Port 5555 is used by default if no port number
is specified.
Using this command with no additional arguments

will disconnect from all connected TCP/IP devic
es.

device commands:
adb push <local> <remote> - copy file/dir to device
adb pull <remote> [<local>] - copy file/dir from device
adb sync [ <directory> ] - copy host->device only if changed
(-l means list but don't copy)
(see 'adb help all')
adb shell - run remote shell interactively
adb shell <command> - run remote shell command
adb emu <command> - run emulator console command
adb logcat [ <filter-spec> ] - View device log
adb forward <local> <remote> - forward socket connections
forward specs are one of:
tcp:<port>
localabstract:<unix domain socket name>
localreserved:<unix domain socket name>
localfilesystem:<unix domain socket name>
dev:<character device name>
jdwp:<process pid> (remote only)
adb jdwp - list PIDs of processes hosting a JDWP transport

adb install [-l] [-r] [-s] <file> - push this package file to the device and i
nstall it
('-l' means forward-lock the app)
('-r' means reinstall the app, keeping its data
)
('-s' means install on SD card instead of inter
nal storage)
adb uninstall [-k] <package> - remove this app package from the device
('-k' means keep the data and cache directories
)
adb bugreport - return all information from the device
that should be included in a bug report.

adb backup [-f <file>] [-apk|-noapk] [-shared|-noshared] [-all] [-system|-nosy
stem] [<packages...>]
- write an archive of the device's data to <file>
.
If no -f option is supplied then the data is wr
itten
to "backup.ab" in the current directory.
(-apk|-noapk enable/disable backup of the .apks
themselves
in the archive; the default is noapk.)
 (-shared|-noshared enable/disable backup of the
device's
shared storage / SD card contents; the defau
lt is noshared.)
(-all means to back up all installed applicatio
ns)
(-system|-nosystem toggles whether -all automat
ically includes
system applications; the default is to inclu
de system apps)
(<packages...> is the list of applications to b
e backed up. If
the -all or -shared flags are passed, then t
he package
list is optional. Applications explicitly g
iven on the
command line will be included even if -nosys
tem would
ordinarily cause them to be omitted.)

adb restore <file> - restore device contents from the <file> backup
archive

adb help - show this help message
adb version - show version num

scripting:
adb wait-for-device - block until device is online
adb start-server - ensure that there is a server running
adb kill-server - kill the server if it is running
adb get-state - prints: offline | bootloader | device
adb get-serialno - prints: <serial-number>
adb status-window - continuously print device status for a specifie
d device
adb remount - remounts the /system partition on the device re
ad-write
adb reboot [bootloader|recovery] - reboots the device, optionally into the boo
tloader or recovery program
adb reboot-bootloader - reboots the device into the bootloader
adb root - restarts the adbd daemon with root permissions
adb usb - restarts the adbd daemon listening on USB
adb tcpip <port> - restarts the adbd daemon listening on TCP on th
e specified port
networking:
adb ppp <tty> [parameters] - Run PPP over USB.
Note: you should not automatically start a PPP connection.
<tty> refers to the tty for PPP stream. Eg. dev:/dev/omap_csmi_tty1
[parameters] - Eg. defaultroute debug dump local notty usepeerdns

adb sync notes: adb sync [ <directory> ]
<localdir> can be interpreted in several ways:

- If <directory> is not specified, both /system and /data partitions will be u
pdated.

- If it is "system" or "data", only the corresponding partition
is updated.

environmental variables:
ADB_TRACE - Print debug information. A comma separated list
of the following values
1 or all, adb, sockets, packets, rwx, usb, sync
, sysdeps, transport, jdwp
ANDROID_SERIAL - The serial number to connect to. -s takes prior
ity over this if given.
ANDROID_LOG_TAGS - When used with the logcat option, only these de
bug tags are printed.

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader
error: device not found

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-
toro.img
unknown partition 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img'
error: cannot determine image filename for 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img'

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-
toro
unknown partition 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro'
error: cannot determine image filename for 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro'

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-
toro
unknown partition 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro'
error: cannot determine image filename for 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro'

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>

any help would be appreciated


----------



## razorloves

looks like you dont have the clockwork img in the platform-tools folder


----------



## zombiebot

FYI, I'm a noob with unlocking bootloaders and using SKD tools, but I'm trying to troubleshoot this...

I unlocked the bootloader. However, when I select "recovery mode" I get the upright android with the spinning blue thing in his stomach for about a second, then it changes to the dead-looking android with the red triangle. I press the vol up/dwn + pwr and nothing happens. When I try to reboot the phone, it loops in the "Google" screen with the lock thingy on the bottom.

Clearly I did something wrong. Where should I go from here?

EDIT: Check that. I re-locked then unlocked and it seems to work. Good work team!


----------



## jblade

Can someone who has worked through all these steps (and have it working perfectly). Please release a video tutorial? The Android community would greatly appreciate it, and I for one will donate to that said individual.

EDIT: How do you install the samsung.bin drivers


----------



## yamaha83

quick question. i did the flashboot for the recovery. that worked. i went to recovery and did a nandroid backup. i did a reboot and just have the phone on now. i tried to do the moiunt step in adb shell and this is what i get...

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ mount -o rw,remount /system
mount -o rw,remount /system
mount: Operation not permitted

i have root access and have clockwork up and running. but im having the issue that after my initial flash of recovery, i cant get back into it without reflashing it. i get the red triangle. so trying to get it to stick. someone said they got this step to work through root explorer. if someone can tell me how to do it that way i can try that?

edit: think i figured it out. need to type su to get to $... going to try one i get back to where my cable is and let ya know if it works.

edit: yup! that was it... needed SU to give permission.


----------



## pjsockett

I also had trouble with adb working but not fastboot. Installing the alternate pdanet drivers worked right away to get it going. from there all other steps went smoothly expect placing the su.zip in the phone through windows it didn't show up on the phone when trying to flash the zip. I had to use adb push to go to the root of the sdcard or place it into a folder in windows rather than the root /sdcard


----------



## calebh

Ok, first of all i apologize for this noob question, its been a long day/night and my brain is broke. I'm on ubuntu 11.10, i got the computer to recongize the phone, adb devices brings up the seriel number. So next i downloaded the fastboot zip, extracteded it to sdk/platform-tools/ but when im in bootloader, and type fastboot oem unlock, all i get is command not found. I really think its something stupid/easy im looking over but i cant seem to figure it out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cubsfan187

How long is it supposed to say "sending recovery" for? It's been about 5 min now and still nothing.


----------



## cubsfan187

^^^^ Bump for help on this. TIA!


----------



## razorloves

jblade said:


> EDIT: How do you install the samsung.bin drivers


rename it to .exe, then open it


----------



## razorloves

cubsfan187 said:


> How long is it supposed to say "sending recovery" for? It's been about 5 min now and still nothing.


just a few seconds, from what i remember


----------



## cubsfan187

Thanks Razor. Mine went for almost 15 min before I unplugged the phone and haven't tried since. I was waiting for some help. Don't wanna mess up the new toy ya know...

EDIT: Just tried it again and it did the same thing. The first time I got a "failed" message then tried it a sec time and it just hangs there. I don't get it.


----------



## b16

run cmd in administrator guys!


----------



## b16

sudo for linux users/mac.


----------



## cubsfan187

I am running in Admin.


----------



## AlpineM3

So for being an open sourced phone, I seem to be reading many people getting into trouble with the procedure.....not only that, what trips me out is that things always are usually a one click root or something to that nature on a MAC. I'm finding it really hard to find the proper files and or instructions for a MAC, almost like those using one are SOL. I like the phone (not that impressed or in love with it as I thought I would be) but certainly enough and careful enough to rather wait and give it some time (considering it just dropped yesterday) as i'm sure things will be simplified and perfected

Sorry for the rant, but just read through 10 pages and still no help for us MAC owners yet tons of people with nothing but problems.


----------



## XiriX12

AlpineM3 said:


> So for being an open sourced phone, I seem to be reading many people getting into trouble with the procedure.....not only that, what trips me out is that things always are usually a one click root or something to that nature on a MAC. I'm finding it really hard to find the proper files and or instructions for a MAC, almost like those using one are SOL. I like the phone (not that impressed or in love with it as I thought I would be) but certainly enough and careful enough to rather wait and give it some time (considering it just dropped yesterday) as i'm sure things will be simplified and perfected
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but just read through 10 pages and still no help for us MAC owners yet tons of people with nothing but problems.


It's not a "rant" I am having the same problems and every single guide I have read is different with the exception of when people are reposting other guides I have rooted using adb before. I ran into issues before but it was because i was naming a folder (.zip.zip) when rooting my thunderbolt. This time i have adb installed correctly and it recognizes my nexus and even boots it into fastboot for me but the waiting for devices is where i am stuck. I was referred to this guide but haha right of the bat at: "open terminal and change to directory of the fastboot binary" What should i do here?


----------



## ad720

cubsfan187 said:


> I am running in Admin.


Right click and then "Run as Administrator"?


----------



## wcdunn

Just wanted to say thanks for putting this together. I was able to my GNex unlocked and rooted thanks to your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## AlpineM3

XiriX12 said:


> It's not a "rant" I am having the same problems and every single guide I have read is different with the exception of when people are reposting other guides I have rooted using adb before. I ran into issues before but it was because i was naming a folder (.zip.zip) when rooting my thunderbolt. This time i have adb installed correctly and it recognizes my nexus and even boots it into fastboot for me but the waiting for devices is where i am stuck. I was referred to this guide but haha right of the bat at: "open terminal and change to directory of the fastboot binary" What should i do here?


Glad its not just me (dont mean I'm glad you're running into problems) just glad u understand my frustration with so many tutorials (that seem to vary) and or lack of proper instructions for the Mac

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe

Stupid question.. How do I get the .zip to my phone on XP? When I picked the phone up last night I was able to transfer my nitrodesk folder but now I can't get the zip file to save to my phone. I keep getting that it's an unsupported media type & then skips/cancels the transfer. Am I missing something simple?


----------



## waryoverlord

This worked perfectly this time around!


----------



## jawonder

The last part of the process where you should "mount -o rw,remount /system" when i try doing that i'm getting :- 'mount" is not recognized as an internal or external command . Should i reboot the phone after flashing the 'su.zip' then go back in bootloader mode before doing this ?.


----------



## humungus

jawonder said:


> The last part of the process where you should "mount -o rw,remount /system" when i try doing that i'm getting :- 'mount" is not recognized as an internal or external command . Should i reboot the phone after flashing the 'su.zip' then go back in bootloader mode before doing this ?.


I was having this problem too. An easy way to get around it is to just use Root Explorer to rename /system/etc/install-recovery.sh. You can mount /system from within Root Explorer. After this, download Rom Manager and flash Clockwork from there. You should be good, at least in terms of being rooted and having a persistent recovery.


----------



## razorloves

jawonder said:


> The last part of the process where you should "mount -o rw,remount /system" when i try doing that i'm getting :- 'mount" is not recognized as an internal or external command . Should i reboot the phone after flashing the 'su.zip' then go back in bootloader mode before doing this ?.


Did you type adb shell then hit enter, first


----------



## razorloves

dr_acula said:


> Ok, first of all i apologize for this noob question, its been a long day/night and my brain is broke. I'm on ubuntu 11.10, i got the computer to recongize the phone, adb devices brings up the seriel number. So next i downloaded the fastboot zip, extracteded it to sdk/platform-tools/ but when im in bootloader, and type fastboot oem unlock, all i get is command not found. I really think its something stupid/easy im looking over but i cant seem to figure it out. Thanks in advance.


The path in your cmd window has to be to where the fast boot.exe file is.


----------



## razorloves

BlackDobe said:


> Stupid question.. How do I get the .zip to my phone on XP? When I picked the phone up last night I was able to transfer my nitrodesk folder but now I can't get the zip file to save to my phone. I keep getting that it's an unsupported media type & then skips/cancels the transfer. Am I missing something simple?


Turn on USB debugging and do it with adb. Type adb push su.zip /sdcard


----------



## jawonder

razorloves said:


> Did you type adb shell then hit enter, first


No i didn't , i'm trying the root explorer method now if recovery doesn't stick after that i'll try adb again.


----------



## droidkevlar

So I already soft bricked and restored to the 4.02 image. So when I tried doing this and got to the step of mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak it said file not found. Is it not going to be there since I used a recovery img? Or am I missing something?

And when I looked for the file in the cmd window and using root explorer, its not there.


----------



## jawonder

humungus said:


> I was having this problem too. An easy way to get around it is to just use Root Explorer to rename /system/etc/install-recovery.sh. You can mount /system from within Root Explorer. After this, download Rom Manager and flash Clockwork from there. You should be good, at least in terms of being rooted and having a persistent recovery.


Thanks bro worked great !.


----------



## birdman

droidkevlar said:


> So I already soft bricked and restored to the 4.02 image. So when I tried doing this and got to the step of mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak it said file not found. Is it not going to be there since I used a recovery img? Or am I missing something?
> 
> And when I looked for the file in the cmd window and using root explorer, its not there.


that is correct, that file will ONLY be there if you used the OTA update.


----------



## droidkevlar

birdman said:


> that is correct, that file will ONLY be there if you used the OTA update.


Thank you sir! Now I can go screw stuff up again.


----------



## juanzho11

Got unlocked and Rooted within 5 min, this was way painless than the first days of my thunderbolt, thanks guys.


----------



## mandog202

Simplest non one click root I've ever done! hooray nexus!


----------



## msrfx

Excellent! Thanks for this post. Making nandroid now! Woot! Thanks!


----------



## XiriX12

So you guys that successfully rooted I ask. How? If it is indeed that easy why are some of us having so many issues that don't seem to be addressed? I also rooted the Thunderbolt the long way and did SEEM to be harder than this. At least from the guide I followed back then. My problems are still the same as they were two pages ago.

If cmd is able to produce a device and able to reboot into bootloader with "adb reboot bootloader" SDK must be installed correctly right? It just hangs on the <waiting for device> part. Thank you!

Edit:
Ok i just tried something a little different and it worked! I am now unlocked. Now i need to root.


----------



## Bretski169

How do I know if my recovery is perm or not? Ive restarted my phone and booted into recovery twice and its CWM sooooo does that mean its there for good?


----------



## ishootfirst

I know I am going to sound like a giant idiot but I am stuck at "Waiting for Device". I am positive that I have installed the correct driver since when I plug my phone in when it is in normal boot it is fine and driver loads. When I try to boot into "recovery mode" the driver does not install. I cannot get past the waiting for device. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks so much for the help and Merry Christmas.

Windows 7 64bit

iSHOOT1st


----------



## jawonder

ishootfirst said:


> I know I am going to sound like a giant idiot but I am stuck at "Waiting for Device". I am positive that I have installed the correct driver since when I plug my phone in when it is in normal boot it is fine and driver loads. When I try to boot into "recovery mode" the driver does not install. I cannot get past the waiting for device. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks so much for the help and Merry Christmas.
> 
> Windows 7 64bit
> 
> iSHOOT1st


I had the same problem , uninstall the driver you are using now and reboot your PC then install the second driver package in the OP that is PDANet you'll need the PDANet free app from the market . Follow the instruction while installing PDANet on your PC and install the Drivers, you'll get a popup asking you to turn on PDANet on your phone. The thing is when you are in fastboot mode the fastboot drivers should be installed you should see a popup saying drivers are been install then it should be ok.


----------



## Marcismo55

Nvm..I got it. Thank you for this write up.


----------



## Germanguy

Ok. I need help. I am stuck after fastboot OEM unlock. I select recovery and it boots me up to an open Android but with an exclamation mark. Cannot go further. Any ideas?

Edit: Nevermind, finally was able to bring up the menu. Boy, this is nerve racking.


----------



## nygbaby91

I'm on step 2 recovery and root..no problem until the recovery menu..I don't have install from sd card I have install update from cashe ..I did the update to 4.0.2 long before this..any ideas?


----------



## razorloves

nygbaby91 said:


> I'm on step 2 recovery and root..no problem until the recovery menu..I don't have install from sd card I have install update from cashe ..I did the update to 4.0.2 long before this..any ideas?


you have to fastboot flash clockworkmod recovery. then you'll have it


----------



## krylon360

works just fine. for all having any issues, read again, and follow steps.


----------



## EmericanX

think I can get some help on root access with adb? as in "adb remount" "permission denied" I can go into adb shell and get permission but cannot adb push..


----------



## chocoyo00

Sorry if it's been asked before, how would you go about unrooting and locking the bootloader back to return to stock after using this unlock/root method?


----------



## Teksu

worked great! thanks!


----------



## bliynd

so i dont know if someone mentioned it yet, but for the first windows driver download, you need to change the file extension from .bin back to .exe, its a security feature of the file host used


----------



## ishootfirst

jawonder said:


> I had the same problem , uninstall the driver you are using now and reboot your PC then install the second driver package in the OP that is PDANet you'll need the PDANet free app from the market . Follow the instruction while installing PDANet on your PC and install the Drivers, you'll get a popup asking you to turn on PDANet on your phone. The thing is when you are in fastboot mode the fastboot drivers should be installed you should see a popup saying drivers are been install then it should be ok.


Thanks man, worked like a charm. A thanks has been giving.


----------



## jawonder

ishootfirst said:


> Thanks man, worked like a charm. A thanks has been giving.


No prob bro .


----------



## salem

After a few nail biting attempts, I *think* I have everything up and running. For the permanent root part, I used root explorer to rename "install-recovery.sh" to "install-recovery.sh.bak"

I then reflashed clockworkmod recovery. Is there anything else I need to do? How do I know if it's permanent?

The reason I ask is that in other threads I've seen something about either removing or renaming "/system/recovery-from-boot.p" I haven't done this yet. Does it still need to be done if I had already renamed the install-recovery file to ".bak"?


----------



## redneckdroid

Worked perfectly...







Thanks!


----------



## salem

salem said:


> After a few nail biting attempts, I *think* I have everything up and running. For the permanent root part, I used root explorer to rename "install-recovery.sh" to "install-recovery.sh.bak"
> 
> I then reflashed clockworkmod recovery. Is there anything else I need to do? How do I know if it's permanent?
> 
> The reason I ask is that in other threads I've seen something about either removing or renaming "/system/recovery-from-boot.p" I haven't done this yet. Does it still need to be done if I had already renamed the install-recovery file to ".bak"?


Afternoon *bump*.... anyone can help..... I'm not picky.... feel free to answer


----------



## razorloves

salem said:


> After a few nail biting attempts, I *think* I have everything up and running. For the permanent root part, I used root explorer to rename "install-recovery.sh" to "install-recovery.sh.bak"
> 
> I then reflashed clockworkmod recovery. Is there anything else I need to do? How do I know if it's permanent?
> 
> The reason I ask is that in other threads I've seen something about either removing or renaming "/system/recovery-from-boot.p" I haven't done this yet. Does it still need to be done if I had already renamed the install-recovery file to ".bak"?


thats just an alternate way of fixing the cwm overwrite problem. just follow the instructions in first post and you'll be good to go.


----------



## allenb

Birdman, I can't find the files that you said to rename/delete for the CWM to stick. I read previous posts, and you said I would have to be on the OTA to see those files? I upgraded to 4.0.2 via the OTA, but then I messed up and had to revert using one of the images provided by Google.

Even though I'm using one of Google's own images, I can't see the files I need to delete/rename in the /system or /system/etc folder. Is there anything I can do?

I know you're busy, so I truly appreciate any help you or anyone else can give me.

(Also, I know for a fact I am rooted as I have Superuser and have flashed and can boot into CWM using command prompt, but only through that)


----------



## razorloves

allenb said:


> Birdman, I can't find the files that you said to rename/delete for the CWM to stick. I read previous posts, and you said I would have to be on the OTA to see those files? I upgraded to 4.0.2 via the OTA, but then I messed up and had to revert using one of the images provided by Google.
> 
> Even though I'm using one of Google's own images, I can't see the files I need to delete/rename in the /system or /system/etc folder. Is there anything I can do?
> 
> I know you're busy, so I truly appreciate any help you or anyone else can give me.
> 
> (Also, I know for a fact I am rooted as I have Superuser and have flashed and can boot into CWM using command prompt, but only through that)


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-root-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/page__view__findpost__p__297846


----------



## salem

razorloves said:


> thats just an alternate way of fixing the cwm overwrite problem. just follow the instructions in first post and you'll be good to go.


thank you much


----------



## redneckdroid

salem said:


> Afternoon *bump*.... anyone can help..... I'm not picky.... feel free to answer


Just type the following in the adb cmd window you have open inside the folder where adb.exe resides:

adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system 
adb shell mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak
Hope this is what you were looking for!


----------



## SyNiK4L

redneckdroid said:


> Just type the following in the adb cmd window you have open inside the folder where adb.exe resides:
> adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system
> adb shell mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak
> Hope this is what you were looking for!


either this...or if you have root explorer just goto that file and delete it in the file browser.


----------



## chicojd

Edited out comment that was posted in wrong forum....


----------



## Joshjunior

get all the way to the end and it tells me device not found...wtf how can it not be found lol i just ran all the other commands up to the last lil bit about cwm not staying around


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Help please?

fastboot oem unlock seemed to go fine, then I chose recovery, now I see the android with the open chest and the red exclamation point, however I can't get the menu to come up? I tried hitting all 3 buttons at once. Tried up then down then power, down then up then power, etc... Nothing seems to be happening. Has anyone seen this happen before?

***EDIT***

Well, phone rebooted itself. Took a while to boot. Then I powered down, rebooted using vol +/- and it says LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED. I'm confused, a little dumber, and slightly gassy, but seems like all is well.


----------



## Blkbeltkid17

akellar said:


> Put the recovery image in the same folder as Fastboot.


PLEASE add this to OP helped me out after working on it for about hour


----------



## Mexiken

Is there an img for the stock recovery, in case anyone needs to go back ???? Or does that require flashing a whole image ????


----------



## madisonjar

okay I know you guys just talked about it and I am kinda stuck, but I get to

mount -o rw,remount /sys 

and it tells me command not allowed or something to that efftect, is it because I started my phone after rooting it? am I suppose to do this command with phone on, or should I go back into bootloader...if there is a way to do it through root explorer can someone walk me through that step by step, Thanks for your help, I am coming off my comfort of one clicks and I am trying to learn this as fast as possible....by the way hands down best phone I have ever used...I had NO hesitation in selling Iphone and bionic to get this phone and use it alone as my daily and only phone.


----------



## salem

madisonjar said:


> okay I know you guys just talked about it and I am kinda stuck, but I get to
> 
> mount -o rw,remount /sys
> 
> and it tells me command not allowed or something to that efftect, is it because I started my phone after rooting it? am I suppose to do this command with phone on, or should I go back into bootloader...if there is a way to do it through root explorer can someone walk me through that step by step, Thanks for your help, I am coming off my comfort of one clicks and I am trying to learn this as fast as possible....by the way hands down best phone I have ever used...I had NO hesitation in selling Iphone and bionic to get this phone and use it alone as my daily and only phone.


Just use root explorer to change the name if the file.


----------



## esoomenona

A quick question; sorry if this has been answered, or if it's something I should've known or missed somewhere:

Does this wipe everything and I have to start from scratch? It sounds like it does due to the factory reset step, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## salem

esoomenona said:


> A quick question; sorry if this has been answered, or if it's something I should've known or missed somewhere:
> 
> Does this wipe everything and I have to start from scratch? It sounds like it does due to the factory reset step, but I just want to make sure.


Yes, it's a complete wipe.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Mexiken said:


> Is there an img for the stock recovery, in case anyone needs to go back ???? Or does that require flashing a whole image ????


If you download the stock img's theres one called either recovery.img or boot.img i believe. and you can just flash that.


----------



## Smootee

Well I'm completely lost and apparently a moron to boot. I've spent the last few hours just trying to unlock the damn bootcloader. I've installed drivers, uninstalled them, trying to deal with the sdk and adb thing and what not, and nothing. Just when I thought I was getting somewhere when I managed to get into the bootloader, I get the dreaded "waiting for device" when I thought I was making progress.

And I also don't think that I have sdk set up right as well. The exe files don't look like they're exe files, they'll only run if I run as admin. I'm at my whits end here after not being able to do something so simple that everyone else done long before me.

My plea to you guys is, can you give me an over-simplified set of steps to help me out from beginning to end? Please? I'm not new to this stuff, but I'm not used to doing things this way. Thanks in advance fellas, cheers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## asqwrd

Is there a reason y when i type fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img it fails first then hangs at sending


----------



## Smootee

Jesus Christ, I'm going to kill something. It seems that no matter what I do, I can't seem to find the right drivers. Every goddamn time I get into the bootloader, it says that the Android 1.0 driver was not installed. Got the driver from here: http://www.droid-lif...xus-bootloader/, and still I keep hitting this wall. What the hell is going on? I've tried on 2 different pc's and still the same damn problem. Can anyone give me an answer? Or give me a file that will actually work? 2 days I have been at this and it's really pissing me off.

**edit**-okay, so I managed to get the driver to install and the phone is currently "doin its thing" after unlocking the bootloader. One thing that most of these instructions have left out is a way to get the driver to install correctly. I had to go into the device manager while the phone was connected with debugging turned on, the go to update driver, select that I want to install the driver myself and so on. But so far so good. I hope to christ that I don't have a looped/bricked phone because this has been so ridiculous that I could cry. Next step is to root. If I can.....


----------



## millbean

Trying to unlock and root on mac Whenever i type in fastboot unlock command it says command not found?? Suggestions


----------



## razorloves

millbean said:


> Trying to unlock and root on mac Whenever i type in fastboot unlock command it says command not found?? Suggestions


you have to change the directory in your terminal window to the location of the fastboot file.


----------



## AcezHi

asqwrd said:


> Is there a reason y when i type fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img it fails first then hangs at sending


fastboot flash recovery c:\path to file\recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img is what works for me.
Hope this helps


----------



## isawu

Just wanted to say thanks to op for the excellent tutorial, worked first time after I changed the driver from the September dated one to November. Reading and understanding what your doing definitely makes things a lot easier.


----------



## ad720

Stuck on this step:

wait till you get to a blank screen with an open android in the middle. Press volume up + volume down and power all at once - you *SHOULD* get a menu.

What do I do if I *DON'T* get a menu?

EDIT:

Nevermind, I guess I just wasn't hitting the buttons the right way.


----------



## ellisz

Hello all,
I have not attempted this yet but want to







I have ADB installed and ADB devices shows the device number. When I installed ADB, it had a fastboot.exe in the tools folder. I used this and updated the Samsung driver to the Nov. file even though Win7 gave me a warning about it. While in Fastboot boot, I launched ADB and did a Fastboot devices and it also showed the device number. Is this exe the same as the one on the OP? If not, I assume I can just replace it.

Does this sound like all is well so far? Or should I uninstall the Samsung drivers and go for the PDA drivers?
Thanks,


----------



## razorloves

ellisz said:


> Hello all,
> I have not attempted this yet but want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ADB installed and ADB devices shows the device number. When I installed ADB, it had a fastboot.exe in the tools folder. I used this and updated the Samsung driver to the Nov. file even though Win7 gave me a warning about it. While in Fastboot boot, I launched ADB and did a Fastboot devices and it also showed the device number. Is this exe the same as the one on the OP? If not, I assume I can just replace it.
> 
> Does this sound like all is well so far? Or should I uninstall the Samsung drivers and go for the PDA drivers?
> Thanks,


you're good to go. unlock that sucker. lol


----------



## dutchy716

Followed the instructions step by step. Worked perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## dakoop

Ugh, rooting makes me feel like an idiot.

How can I tell if the unlock part worked?

I get to the install recovery part and device isn't found?


----------



## razorloves

dakoop said:


> Ugh, rooting makes me feel like an idiot.
> 
> How can I tell if the unlock part worked?
> 
> I get to the install recovery part and device isn't found?


if you're unlocked, you will see an unlock icon on the bottom of the "Google" screen during bootup.

you're in bootloader mode, right? if your device was recognized during unlock, then it should be for doing the cwm part.


----------



## teddyearp

A real quick response from my brief perusal of the last couple of pages. Remember that your phone must have USB debugging enabled. ADB will not work while the phone is booted into bootloader/fastboot mode, If you don't try to hurry too much, the instructions in the OP are perfect. One last thing about ADB, IIRC you must have a JRE (Java Runtime Environment) installed. This is true for the full Android SDK, not sure if it's needed just to run ADB (?). And one other last thing, IIRC recovery.img is for flashing recovery, boot.img is for flashing a new kernel and ramdisk; two different things.

OK, I've got a question in my next post . . . . .


----------



## dakoop

razorloves said:


> if you're unlocked, you will see an unlock icon on the bottom of the "Google" screen during bootup.
> 
> you're in bootloader mode, right? if your device was recognized during unlock, then it should be for doing the cwm part.


Yes I am/was in bootloader.
Not unlocked.
It seems I am having issues with the usb drivers. It just says waiting for device.
I have tried 2 pc's and one mac and none of them work
I have tried pdanet drivers and samsung

am I stuck with a stock nexus?


----------



## teddyearp

*A technical question about the 'su.zip' file in the OP.*

I consider myself fairly proficient at creating and modifying 'update.zip' style file used with custom recovery's. One part is what folders and files are in the root of the .zip but then the main part is that you have the proper commands in /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script to perform what you wish to accomplish.

My question is that in /META-INF/com/google/android there isn't an updater-script file. There is however another 'update.zip' style file in the root whereupon in the above mentioned path of said file you will find an 'updater-script' file.

Why the change of structure? Is this due to the CWRecovery version, ICS, or nothing at all; since it seems to just work anyways.

I only ask because I would like to modify this to also place and install the busybox binary.

TIA.


----------



## teddyearp

dakoop said:


> Yes I am/was in bootloader.
> Not unlocked.
> It seems I am having issues with the usb drivers. It just says waiting for device.
> I have tried 2 pc's and one mac and none of them work
> I have tried pdanet drivers and samsung
> 
> am I stuck with a stock nexus?


As far as I know, the harder drivers to install are the ones needed for the ADB commands. Go back and double check that you have (on your PC) carefully followed the 'extra' instructions to install the drivers in the OP.

good luck


----------



## razorloves

dakoop said:


> Yes I am/was in bootloader.
> Not unlocked.
> It seems I am having issues with the usb drivers. It just says waiting for device.
> I have tried 2 pc's and one mac and none of them work
> I have tried pdanet drivers and samsung
> 
> am I stuck with a stock nexus?


after you install the alternate pdanet drivers specified in the first post, try this.

with phone connected and in bootloader mode, open the Device Manager on your computer.
you should see a android 1.0 device. right click on it and choose update drivers.
then choose browse computer for software and select the folder where pdanet is installed. should be c:\program files\pdanet for android.


----------



## dakoop

razorloves said:


> try this.
> with phone connected and in bootloader mode, open the Device Manager on your computer.
> you should see a android 1.0 device. right click on it and choose update drivers.
> then choose browse computer for software and select the folder where pdanet is installed. should be c:\program files\pdanet for android.


That is the problem. My computer doesn't see the phone unless its turned on. How did it install most of the drivers but not the one I need?


----------



## teddyearp

AFAIK, your computer will 'see' your phone if it is not turned on. . . .

just saying . . . .


----------



## razorloves

dakoop said:


> That is the problem. My computer doesn't see the phone unless its turned on. How did it install most of the drivers but not the one I need?


you have to do it with the phone in bootloader mode. not off.


----------



## dakoop

I finally got something to work and am now unlocked.


----------



## ellisz

I got mine finished up last night. I unlocked with the Samsung drivers. On my first boot into Fastboot, I looked at device manager, found the exclamation point and told it to update drivers. There are screen shots of this on one of the forums. I updated to the Nov. 2011 driver. I then typed fastboot devices into ADB while in fastboot and it detected my phone so I went forward from there.

I had to change my file path around to get Clockwork flashed but it was not a big deal. Just had to remember some CD commands







. After rebooting, I flashed recovery from Rom Manager. Seemed to work fine. I have not rebooted yet to see if it stuck though. Now I just need to decide if I want to load a Rom. Thanks for the write up/assistance!


----------



## iphone_quiter

holly crap this should be dumbed down for us iphone guy new to the android community. im not kidding it took me approx 3 hrs to get my phone unlocked cuz it would reboot with adb reboot bootloader command, but it wouldnt do anything with fastboot even after trying the drivers here and off another site. phone is wiping data as i type so i sure hope its working. :crossing all my fingers and toes:

EDIT:

ok my phone was not unlocked. after some time i realized it was indeed a driver error once getting into bootloader. i had to manually install the android 1.0 driver from downloading PdaNet. follow these instructions below which i copied from android central

Download: PdaNet

Once downloaded, install the software. When thats done go into control pannel>hardware and sound>device manager and look for the android 1.0 driver with the yellow exclamation point. Right click and hit 'update drivers'. Browse your computer manually instead of having it search for you. Then enter this path. c:/program files (x86)/PdaNet for Android/usbwin. You'll get a security warning, but install anyways. Once this is done, you're good to go.


----------



## TerrierB

Worked perfectly. Now unlocked & rooted!!!

Thank you for the detailed tutorial.

Just one question...what happens when OTA 4.03 is released?? Will I lose root or mess up my phone if it happens to update OTA?


----------



## FSXv13

After I run the su.zip update, do I reboot then run the adb shell commands or do I run them before rebooting?


----------



## razorloves

FSXv13 said:


> After I run the su.zip update, do I reboot then run the adb shell commands or do I run them before rebooting?


before.
if you do it after, you might have to reinstall cwm. so, it's not much trouble.


----------



## FSXv13

razorloves said:


> before. if you do it after, you might have to reinstall cwm. so, it's not much trouble.


Too late. I was already at my wits end and beyond tired. Didn't want to suffer a problem I would then have to stay awake to fix.

I'm not too familiar with this whole process and especially not with shell and adb and all that. I was pretty much learning on the go.

I know my bootloader is unlocked cause of the unlocked lock and I am assuming I am rooted since SU is in my apps. I started reading about how people couldn't make backups or something and I said I'm going to sleep until I can research this further...

Thank you though.


----------



## razorloves

FSXv13 said:


> Too late. I was already at my wits end and beyond tired. Didn't want to suffer a problem I would then have to stay awake to fix.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with this whole process and especially not with shell and adb and all that. I was pretty much learning on the go.
> 
> I know my bootloader is unlocked cause of the unlocked lock and I am assuming I am rooted since SU is in my apps. I started reading about how people couldn't make backups or something and I said I'm going to sleep until I can research this further...
> 
> Thank you though.


You can use any file explorer with root access to do that last part of renaming that file. Just fyi


----------



## FSXv13

razorloves said:


> You can use any file explorer with root access to do that last part of renaming that file. Just fyi


Isn't CWM already removed since I rebooted though? Not sure I want to go rename the file and have no recovery option if something crazy and unexpected happens.

I'm basically assuming that this last step renames the old recovery option file so that I have it on the phone but so that the phone ignores it. I instead replace it with CWM.

I want to research my "backup" and recovery options since this phone has no SD card. I messed with my wifes Droid Charge a couple times, unlocking, rooting, and installing a couple ROMs but that always had the SD card to draw from. I eventually had to put it back to stock cause she got fed up with losing signals and hot boots etc. (Keep in mind I only rooted and what not cause she complained about battery life to start).

Long story short: I am assuming I can always do stock recovery right now, want to do research on nandroid and other recovery options with CWM before installing due to lack of SDcard.

Founded or unfounded concerns? (sorry for being so clueless on this all).


----------



## iphone_quiter

FSX ive still.got a ton to learn but i followed the direction completely and changed the back up name like it said to. I also have since restored my phone back to ICS from droid_vicious's MIUI so its still posible to restore using bootloader than restore option and then that other program but i forgot its name


----------



## razorloves

FSXv13 said:


> Isn't CWM already removed since I rebooted though? Not sure I want to go rename the file and have no recovery option if something crazy and unexpected happens.
> 
> I'm basically assuming that this last step renames the old recovery option file so that I have it on the phone but so that the phone ignores it. I instead replace it with CWM.
> 
> I want to research my "backup" and recovery options since this phone has no SD card. I messed with my wifes Droid Charge a couple times, unlocking, rooting, and installing a couple ROMs but that always had the SD card to draw from. I eventually had to put it back to stock cause she got fed up with losing signals and hot boots etc. (Keep in mind I only rooted and what not cause she complained about battery life to start).
> 
> Long story short: I am assuming I can always do stock recovery right now, want to do research on nandroid and other recovery options with CWM before installing due to lack of SDcard.
> 
> Founded or unfounded concerns? (sorry for being so clueless on this all).


boot into recovery. if it's stock, then flash cwm. that easy


----------



## Ianxcom

I was getting the waiting for device message in fastboot.
I read through half this thread and figured out i needed the android 1.0 drivers. Through a google search i located these threads which were helpful. If they were already posted then I apologize but I am just trying to help others out.

http://forums.androi...check-here.html

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1395421 (i know i know)


----------



## tharris297

Thanks a lot for this sticky ... i followed it almost to a t (ended up having to use Rom Manager to Flash Clockwork). The only issue i ran into was trying to run adb commands while in clockwork after flashing su.zip. Thanks for the extra forum posts and updates to the OP!!!!

I done rooted my G-Nex!!!!


----------



## n0m0n

I opened up a cprompt adb shell but when I enter the mount line it says its not there.
I have installed a few root app's how do I tel if clockwork is installed or what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## razorloves

n0m0n said:


> I opened up a cprompt adb shell but when I enter the mount line it says its not there.
> I have installed a few root app's how do I tel if clockwork is installed or what should I do?
> 
> Thanks


you're getting that error on the mount command or on the mv command?

to go into recovery, boot into bootloader and choose "Recovery Mode".
or open rom manager and choose "Reboot into Recovery"


----------



## n0m0n

razorloves said:


> you're getting that error on the mount command or on the mv command?
> 
> to go into recovery, boot into bootloader and choose "Recovery Mode".
> or open rom manager and choose "Reboot into Recovery"


Ok I powered off then held the volume up/down and power button until the vibrate.
It gave me an option for recovery mode, once I chose that there is a little android laying on its back with the door open and a read /!\.

Is that right?

OK please advise if this was right, I installed Rom manager and paid for the premium key.
I then chose to flash ClockworkMod Recovery.
It appears to have installed 5.5.0.4.

Is that right do I need to do anything with ADB Shell or is this all done?

Thanks


----------



## razorloves

n0m0n said:


> Ok I powered off then held the volume up/down and power button until the vibrate.
> It gave me an option for recovery mode, once I chose that there is a little android laying on its back with the door open and a read /!\.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> OK please advise if this was right, I installed Rom manager and paid for the premium key.
> I then chose to flash ClockworkMod Recovery.
> It appears to have installed 5.5.0.4.
> 
> Is that right do I need to do anything with ADB Shell or is this all done?
> 
> Thanks


you still have the stock recovery.

you are booting into it and installing it correctly, but you have to do those adb commands to rename that file. Or you can use a file explorer with root access, like Root Explorer, to rename it.


----------



## n0m0n

razorloves said:


> you still have the stock recovery.
> 
> you are booting into it and installing it correctly, but you have to do those adb commands to rename that file, or you can use a file explorer with root access, like Root Explorer to rename it.


OK so I have root explorer what file do I go after where and name it .bak?


----------



## razorloves

n0m0n said:


> OK so I have root explorer what file do I go after where and name it .bak?


/system/etc/install-recovery.sh

rename that file to install-recovery.bak

then open rom manager and flash cwm again then boot into it and it should be there.


----------



## n0m0n

Ok I got the following message return:mount: Operation not permitted 
That was from my PC

Now changed the .sh to .bak and reinstalling via ROM Manger.
I will Reboot into Recovery when its done and advise

Thanks


----------



## n0m0n

OK it worked I chose Reboot into Recovery and the circle with the hat was in the middle of the page...

BIG THANK YOU


----------



## razorloves

n0m0n said:


> OK it worked I chose Reboot into Recovery and the circle with the hat was in the middle of the page...
> 
> BIG THANK YOU


you're welcome man. glad i could help


----------



## milkman dan

Worked without a hitch. Thanks!


----------



## kronusx12

When I first rooted I used the gsm version of clockwork recovery and it worked fine. I get an sd mounting error though if I try to install something through ROM manager, I want to install the CDMA recovery, but it doesn't seem to stick through reboot. Could someone please help me get there CDMA image permanently flashed? Thanks guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

kronusx12 said:


> When I first rooted I used the gsm version of clockwork recovery and it worked fine. I get an sd mounting error though if I try to install something through ROM manager, I want to install the CDMA recovery, but it doesn't seem to stick through reboot. Could someone please help me get there CDMA image permanently flashed? Thanks guys


the steps are in the first post, at the end.


----------



## chefb

hey guys ..

Im about to pull the trigger and root but I have to make sure a have all the right files in the right places so my question is this ... fastboot exe, and fastboot are the same or different, the same goes with adb...? i havea root package unzipped with those files labeled exe... and then in my sdk platform tools I have those same files with no exe on the end? what soes that mean?

Im really new to adb/sdk's so please help just want to make sure that I have all my ducks quacking?

p.s I want to do this the manual wayso as you can se so I an learn .... as you can tell the one click method leaves me clueless. TIA


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> hey guys ..
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger and root but I have to make sure a have all the right files in the right places so my question is this ... fastboot exe, and fastboot are the same or different, the same goes with adb...? i havea root package unzipped with those files labeled exe... and then in my sdk platform tools I have those same files with no exe on the end? what soes that mean?
> 
> Im really new to adb/sdk's so please help just want to make sure that I have all my ducks quacking?
> 
> p.s I want to do this the manual wayso as you can se so I an learn .... as you can tell the one click method leaves me clueless. TIA


Fastboot.exe and fastboot are referring to the same thing. You don't see the extension on the file names because they are hidden, by default, on windows


----------



## blueman

birdman said:


> *Let us begin*
> open terminal (command prompt for windows) and change to directory of the fastboot binary (or add to path...but if you can do that then why are you reading this)
> Hold your volume up and down and power button, wait for a vibrate and let go of buttons. (if in windows, wait for drivers to install)
> run:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fastboot oem unlock
> 
> 
> choose yes on the unlock option on your phone screen.
> press volume down till you get the "recovery mode" option, press power.
> wait till you get to a blank screen with an open android in the middle. Press volume up + volume down and power all at once - you *SHOULD* get a menu.
> **NOTE* Volume up and down to select in recovery - power to choose the selected option.*
> select factory reset, *this will take about 5 minutes. IT WILL TAKE A LONG TIME*
> select reboot.
> Make sure phone has booted.
> **YOUR PHONE IS NOW UNLOCKED**


Howdy birdman,

First, thanks for putting this together.

I followed your method in the OP, but a few things worked differently for me. I used the Linux method of unlocking. After I ran "sudo ./fastboot-linux-i386 oem unlock" the phone unlocked but the next step kept failing. When I would switch to "recovery mode", pressing "volume up + volume down + power" would not bring up a recovery console of any type. I pulled battery and let the phone boot only to get a boot loop. After another battery pull, I tried booting into fastboot and switching to "recovery mode" again. Still, the volume+power step did not work.

I was stuck at this point, but while the phone was at the open android screen and I was looking for similar experiences in this thread the phone just boot up completely itself. At this point I found the article you mentioned created by Koushik. I hadn't noticed your second section of this post, but I decided to go ahead and try the clockworkmod flash. Running "sudo ./fastboot-linux-i386 lash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img" successfully installed the clockworkmod recovery system.

So, i've now unlocked my phone and installed clockworkmod recover. I just had to take a different path to get there i guess. I noticed in your OP that you mention that "you *SHOULD* get a menu" when referring to the stock recovery. What do you think the cause of not getting a menu is and what effect do you think it could have on the system?

Again, thanks and as soon as I can push the su.zip to the sdcard I will be trying that as well.


----------



## Joe007

blueman said:


> Howdy birdman,
> 
> First, thanks for putting this together.
> 
> I followed your method in the OP, but a few things worked differently for me. I used the Linux method of unlocking. After I ran "sudo ./fastboot-linux-i386 oem unlock" the phone unlocked but the next step kept failing. When I would switch to "recovery mode", pressing "volume up + volume down + power" would not bring up a recovery console of any type. I pulled battery and let the phone boot only to get a boot loop. After another battery pull, I tried booting into fastboot and switching to "recovery mode" again. Still, the volume+power step did not work.
> 
> I was stuck at this point, but while the phone was at the open android screen and I was looking for similar experiences in this thread the phone just boot up completely itself. At this point I found the article you mentioned created by Koushik. I hadn't noticed your second section of this post, but I decided to go ahead and try the clockworkmod flash. Running "sudo ./fastboot-linux-i386 lash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img" successfully installed the clockworkmod recovery system.
> 
> So, i've now unlocked my phone and installed clockworkmod recover. I just had to take a different path to get there i guess. I noticed in your OP that you mention that "you *SHOULD* get a menu" when referring to the stock recovery. What do you think the cause of not getting a menu is and what effect do you think it could have on the system?
> 
> Again, thanks and as soon as I can push the su.zip to the sdcard I will be trying that as well.


I had the same experience, but in Windows.


----------



## dpaine88

Crap, I did this fast and didn't see the part about doing the update first... so I am rooted/unlocked on 4.0.1. Will I encounter any issues?


----------



## razorloves

dpaine88 said:


> Crap, I did this fast and didn't see the part about doing the update first... so I am rooted/unlocked on 4.0.1. Will I encounter any issues?


possibly not, but you can just do it now and re do the root part


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I bout a phone off ebay and its supposed to be unlocked already. would it be wise to restore to stock and reunlock and then root or does it even matter. i might due it just to get the experience under my belt of restoring to stock and unlocking and root.


----------



## razorloves

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I bout a phone off ebay and its supposed to be unlocked already. would it be wise to restore to stock and reunlock and then root or does it even matter. i might due it just to get the experience under my belt of restoring to stock and unlocking and root.


if it's unlocked, you'll see the unlock symbol at the bottom of the screen when it's booting up.

so, if it's unlocked already, no need to lock and unlock again. but i do recommend flashing the factory images to make sure it's back to stock. then you can root it with the instruction in this thread


----------



## rmd0311

Idiot me. Figured it out.


----------



## bmcclure937

Thanks for these easy-to-follow steps. Nothing easier than unlocking and rooting a Nexus device


----------



## Esabasard

I hope this hasn't been asked, but I am having trouble. I got it unlocked, but when i try to go to recovery mode it just shows an open android with a red triangle above him. I pulled the battery and it booted up fine, wiped in a factory state. I rebooted to fastboot and tried to flash CWM to it. The command line said okay and it seemed fine. When i tried to go to recovery mode it now just shows the google logo. Can someone please help?


----------



## mikeymop

My computer can detect the phone and use ADB when it's booted, however once the phone is in fastboot/bootloader the computer wont recognize it. I'm on windows 7 and installed the drivers from the third link (ran as administrator) and then rebooted the PC.

As of now I'm stuck with the first CWM for the phone, the one that skips.
Can I flash clockwork touch, from clockwork recovery?


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Thank you for this post. I will be purchasing a Nexus in the coming week and wanted to prep up beforehand. I have never had to use adw, fastboot, or any of that, so I want to make sure I am well versed.

I have installed adb, and I am trying to install fastboot but it tells me the AdbWinApi.dll is missing... is this because I am trying to set all this up before I actually have the phone and drivers installed? I downloaded the drivers, but it is in a .bin format that VLC player wants to play, what do I need to do to execute this (I forget which program on Win7 covers the launch of a .bin to install files.) I do, however, see a fastboot.exe in the platform-tools directory, so maybe I am already all set? I assumed since it was included in this guide that it was a separate install or something?

More importantly, I realize unlocking the bootloader wipes data. I would like to test the phone out before unlocking, in case any issues come up. Can anyone clarify if I can just root the phone WITHOUT unlocking the bootloader? I was hoping I could TitBu my stuff before unlocking, then it will be as easy as a TitBu restore so I don't have to reinstall everything.

Thanks!


----------



## manigma77

Is this still the preferred way of unlocking and rooting? My gnex will be here in two days and I am just trying to be prepared.


----------



## razorloves

mikeymop said:


> My computer can detect the phone and use ADB when it's booted, however once the phone is in fastboot/bootloader the computer wont recognize it. I'm on windows 7 and installed the drivers from the third link (ran as administrator) and then rebooted the PC.
> 
> As of now I'm stuck with the first CWM for the phone, the one that skips.
> Can I flash clockwork touch, from clockwork recovery?


try this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/page__st__170__p__327640#entry327640


----------



## razorloves

sixstringedmatt said:


> Thank you for this post. I will be purchasing a Nexus in the coming week and wanted to prep up beforehand. I have never had to use adw, fastboot, or any of that, so I want to make sure I am well versed.
> 
> I have installed adb, and I am trying to install fastboot but it tells me the AdbWinApi.dll is missing... is this because I am trying to set all this up before I actually have the phone and drivers installed? I downloaded the drivers, but it is in a .bin format that VLC player wants to play, what do I need to do to execute this (I forget which program on Win7 covers the launch of a .bin to install files.) I do, however, see a fastboot.exe in the platform-tools directory, so maybe I am already all set? I assumed since it was included in this guide that it was a separate install or something?
> 
> More importantly, I realize unlocking the bootloader wipes data. I would like to test the phone out before unlocking, in case any issues come up. Can anyone clarify if I can just root the phone WITHOUT unlocking the bootloader? I was hoping I could TitBu my stuff before unlocking, then it will be as easy as a TitBu restore so I don't have to reinstall everything.
> 
> Thanks!


fastboot has to be run from the same folder as your adb files.

not sure about a way to root before unlocking. i see no need to test the phone out before unlocking. you can probably relock it after rooting if you really want to.


----------



## razorloves

manigma77 said:


> Is this still the preferred way of unlocking and rooting? My gnex will be here in two days and I am just trying to be prepared.


yes


----------



## mikeymop

razorloves said:


> try this http://rootzwiki.com...640#entry327640


While I didn't follow that exactly, installing the drivers while in bootloader is what I needed to do.

I booted bootloader, went to manage, right clicked the !! device. update driver software, I chose local, then went to "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer" I found 'Android Phone' or something of the sorts, clicked it, then 'Samsung Mobile Device Driver" was there from installing using the third link. Applied that and it was smooth sailing from there. Thank you


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Hi guys,

Just got my nexus and will be unlocking/rooting soon. I noticed I should not upgrade to 4.0.2 until this is done -- will the update still push when all is said and done?


----------



## razorloves

sixstringedmatt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my nexus and will be unlocking/rooting soon. I noticed I should not upgrade to 4.0.2 until this is done -- will the update still push when all is said and done?


The first post says to upgrade first. What did you "notice" that makes you think not to do so?


----------



## sixstringedmatt

My mistake, I realized I read it incorrectly last night. I have everything all set up.

Great guide!


----------



## FSXv13

Ok, so please tell me if I am doing this right.

I boot into the OS.

Hook up the phone to my computer through the USB.

I open up a terminal and type "ADB Shell"

It comes back with "[email protected]:/ $" and waiting for input

I type "mount -o rw,remount /system" and hit enter but I get the same thing I typed as output on the next line followed by another line that says "mount: Operation not permitted"

Any help?

EDIT: Ok so I figured it out. I'll leave my question in case it will help anyone out.

After flashing clockwork in fastboot you go into recovery. From there you open up the terminal and type in adb shell.

Once I did that I got a "~ #" instead to issue commands from. I flashed Clockwork touch so I then went to mount drives and mounted /system and then followed the rest of the directions and it worked fine. I closed the shell by doing ctrl+d and then just rebooted my phone. Clockwork touch is now installed.


----------



## samsuck

birdman said:


> *Let us begin*
> open terminal (command prompt for windows) and change to directory of the fastboot binary (or add to path...but if you can do that then why are you reading this)
> Hold your volume up and down and power button, wait for a vibrate and let go of buttons. (if in windows, wait for drivers to install)
> run:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fastboot oem unlock
> 
> 
> choose yes on the unlock option on your phone screen.
> press volume down till you get the "recovery mode" option, press power.
> wait till you get to a blank screen with an open android in the middle. Press volume up + volume down and power all at once - you *SHOULD* get a menu.
> **NOTE* Volume up and down to select in recovery - power to choose the selected option.*
> select factory reset, *this will take about 5 minutes. IT WILL TAKE A LONG TIME*
> select reboot.
> Make sure phone has booted.
> **YOUR PHONE IS NOW UNLOCKED**


I have a rooted Nexus, and I used a different method within hours of the release of our device but my brother is getting a Nexus tomorrow and I'd like to use this method. However, I am a bit confused on these steps.

I thought after you selected unlock after the warning screen comes off, that your phone automatically reboots and wipes all data? Sorry, I just don't remember if after unlocking, you go back to bootloader mode.


----------



## yurdle

samsuck said:


> I have a rooted Nexus, and I used a different method within hours of the release of our device but my brother is getting a Nexus tomorrow and I'd like to use this method. However, I am a bit confused on these steps.
> 
> I thought after you selected unlock after the warning screen comes off, that your phone automatically reboots and wipes all data? Sorry, I just don't remember if after unlocking, you go back to bootloader mode.


I just used this method and yes it does go back to bootloader mode


----------



## loveubuntu

edit: nevermind, I got it: I was stuck right after the unlock and could not get menu after going into the stock recovery. It appears that you have to push the power button just a fraction of a second before the Vol up/down. Or at least in my case that is what worked.

I'm stuck here, new to this so please take it easy on me. Here is what I did: (using ubuntu with adb and fastboot setup, adb devices recognized the device)

1- downloaded fastboot and cd to it in terminal
2- volume up and down and power to get toinital menu with locked state
3- fastboot oem unlock, chose yes and got the unlocked state

now I can't get to the menu in stock recovery to wipe data and factory reset. I pressed the volume down to get the recovery mode option and then power button, it flashed an android standing up (after the google and the lock screen) but quickly goes into the laying down android with a red triangle in it's tummy. Did I miss something?

phone won't boot up (bootloop).


----------



## nailbomb3

r2doesinc said:


> you should mention setting up your udev rules in linux. i got caught up there for a while.
> 
> EDIT - The guide you linked ot in the post in incomplete. You need fastboot rules setup as well. I had my ADB rules setup, but not fastboot. Caused fastboot to hang at < Waiting for device >. My info was taken from here. http://source.androi...itializing.html
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules<br />
> 
> and add these lines with your username substituted in
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # adb protocol on maguro (Galaxy Nexus)<br />
> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6860", MODE="0600", OWNER="<username>"<br />
> # fastboot protocol on maguro (Galaxy Nexus)<br />
> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e30", MODE="0600", OWNER="<username>"


Just for clarity, since I'm going to be doing this Monday: is this step absolutely necessary or is the 99 .rules file enough?


----------



## Samiam303

Mustang302LX said:


> I have root. I instead downloaded Root Explorer and renamed the file that way and then reflashed CWM. All is good now. This was my first time doing all this with a Mac since my PC is broken. Lessons learned!


That error means that even though you have root, it wasn't using the superuser privileges in your adb shell. If you ran the command "su" then the mount command, it would have worked.


----------



## pjd17011

I can't seem to get the drivers working properly on my PC. I've followed the steps listed above and I've installed all the alternate drivers but they don't work. I keep getting "waiting for device" and it doesn't do anything. I'm running Windows 7 64bit. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## razorloves

pjd17011 said:


> I can't seem to get the drivers working properly on my PC. I've followed the steps listed above and I've installed all the alternate drivers but they don't work. I keep getting "waiting for device" and it doesn't do anything.  I'm running Windows 7 64bit. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


try this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/page__view__findpost__p__327640


----------



## GrdLock

You might want to mention in this guide that doing the default factory/data reset wipes out EVERYTHING, including your internal storage "sdcard". I had a ton of shit saved on my internal storage, and lost it all because I've never seen another Android phone that wipes your personal storage like that.

Would be a good idea to mention this in the guide.


----------



## Notorious478

Aftet going into recovery mode i got a small droid with red exclamation point over his chest. I assume thats normal? But no combo of power and volume buttons could get any menu to do a factory reset. So i started googling and then suddenly the phone restarted. Went to the boot animation. Then appeared to boot loop and went back to the google screen, and then booted up fine. I cant tell if it reset or not bc i had done so little to the phone before starting the process. The rest of the recovery/root worked so am i ok? Should i do a factory reset from cwm? Is the reset from cwm the same as the one from the regular recovery? If i dont do anything will i have issues done the road?


----------



## Jubakuba

Notorious478 said:


> Aftet going into recovery mode i got a small droid with red exclamation point over his chest. I assume thats normal? But no combo of power and volume buttons could get any menu to do a factory reset. So i started googling and then suddenly the phone restarted. Went to the boot animation. Then appeared to boot loop and went back to the google screen, and then booted up fine. I cant tell if it reset or not bc i had done so little to the phone before starting the process. The rest of the recovery/root worked so am i ok? Should i do a factory reset from cwm? Is the reset from cwm the same as the one from the regular recovery? If i dont do anything will i have issues done the road?


Should be fine.
If you really wanted to...a CWM wipe would work.
But the Unlock command acceptance actually calls a wipe on it's own. If you simply select reboot it would wipe without intervention...which is what I assume happened in your case.


----------



## bigups43

Hi

Im having some problems. I have the SDK installed. And it has the ADB in the tools file, and it has the adbwinapi.dll installed as well. Yet, I cannot run or install fastboot as it says my adbwinapi.dll file is missing. On a side-note, I do have the drivers for the phone installed. I guess I cant even get past the first step haha.

I also have the image that I want to flash to downloaded and ready to go.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jubakuba

bigups43 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im having some problems. I have the SDK installed. And it has the ADB in the tools file, and it has the adbwinapi.dll installed as well. Yet, I cannot run or install fastboot as it says my adbwinapi.dll file is missing. On a side-note, I do have the drivers for the phone installed. I guess I cant even get past the first step haha.
> 
> I also have the image that I want to flash to downloaded and ready to go.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Try my sig to get you up and running.
The Cyanogenmod method is preferred...as the AIO app gives you an outdated SDK.
Either way works for general purpose though.


----------



## treybarnes66

I have my phone rooted no problems my CPU crashed when I got sdk all set up again my fastboot will not work. All it says I'd waiting for devices. should I just uninstall everything and start fresh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cadams122593

razorloves,
you should update this for the touch clockworkmod recovery,
it says around after you fastboot flash now.


----------



## jawonder

I know there's post on the first page on doing Fastboot on the Mac but it's too complicated. I have everything setup ADB works fine and i can see my device in Terminal if there is just a simple way to do Fastboot i would be so happy. Why is mac been left out when it comes to Fastboot . Deos anyone on here have simpler method ?, will appreciate it greatly.


----------



## NatemZ

Updated SuperUser link in OP. Thanks to Jubakuba for pointing it out.


----------



## ryno_jenson

I seem to be stuck at a point where I can't get su.zip installed. I have adb running as well as fastboot, however when it comes to using adb while in recovery so I can push the su.zip over, I get "???????????	no permissions". I then just put the su.zip in a non-system directory and tried installing that way without success, it says it was successful but when I check for root I don't have it. So, I have the bootloader unlocked, CWM recovery installed, I just need help with su.zip. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 btw. Someone please rescue me.

Ryan


----------



## Jubakuba

ryno_jenson said:


> I seem to be stuck at a point where I can't get su.zip installed. I have adb running as well as fastboot, however when it comes to using adb while in recovery so I can push the su.zip over, I get "???????????	no permissions". I then just put the su.zip in a non-system directory and tried installing that way without success, it says it was successful but when I check for root I don't have it. So, I have the bootloader unlocked, CWM recovery installed, I just need help with su.zip. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 btw. Someone please rescue me.
> 
> Ryan


http://goo.im/superuser/Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip
Try this .zip.


----------



## 1fzfe

If I fastboot into clockwork and backup my system prior to flashing the superuser.zip or recovery, this should create a completely stock, unrooted, factory restore point, correct?


----------



## acras

This is driving me nuts . I Finally got my phone unlocked after a day of beating it , and my pc up . Tried to root , no go . I have adb and fastboot , both see my phone . I have su.zip and recovery in the right path both are in the same folder as adb and fastboot. When I try ; adb push su.zip/sdcard , all I get is the adb help screen printing out and nothing on the phone . I've tried this in fastboot mode on the phone and with the phone in its normal state , all with debugging on. Tried ; fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.2-maguro.img and get "error: cannot load 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.2-maguro.img' " have tried with phone in regular state and in fastboot mode.
Do I have go into fastboot mode , then choose recovery mode , or restart bootloader to send these to my phone ? Sacrifice a couple chickens and dance naked next to a smoky campfire ? This 20-40 minute process ( as stated in the guide on xda) is ending up taking 3+ days and I can't figure it out . Any help will be greatly appreciated , I want to do this myself( with lots of tutoring ) but its starting to look like my skill level is more "1 click" . Thanks


----------



## blaineevans

acras said:


> This is driving me nuts . I Finally got my phone unlocked after a day of beating it , and my pc up . Tried to root , no go . I have adb and fastboot , both see my phone . I have su.zip and recovery in the right path both are in the same folder as adb and fastboot. When I try ; adb push su.zip/sdcard , all I get is the adb help screen printing out and nothing on the phone . I've tried this in fastboot mode on the phone and with the phone in its normal state , all with debugging on. Tried ; fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.2-maguro.img and get "error: cannot load 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.2-maguro.img' " have tried with phone in regular state and in fastboot mode.
> Do I have go into fastboot mode , then choose recovery mode , or restart bootloader to send these to my phone ? Sacrifice a couple chickens and dance naked next to a smoky campfire ? This 20-40 minute process ( as stated in the guide on xda) is ending up taking 3+ days and I can't figure it out . Any help will be greatly appreciated , I want to do this myself( with lots of tutoring ) but its starting to look like my skill level is more "1 click" . Thanks


adb devices (usb debugging needs to be on, see it? good.)
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices (see it? good.)
(I recommend renaming your .img to something easy, such as "rec.img".)
fastboot flash recovery rec.img (success? good.)
fastboot reboot
adb push su.zip /sdcard (make sure there's a space between zip and /sdcard, wasn't sure if that was a typo, also make sure you're using the latest su)
adb reboot recovery
*flash zip while in recovery
*reboot
profit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

blaineevans said:


> adb devices (usb debugging needs to be on, see it? good.) Check
> adb reboot bootloader Check
> fastboot devices (see it? good.) Check
> (I recommend renaming your .img to something easy, such as "rec.img".) Check
> fastboot flash recovery rec.img (success? good.) No go . I get error: cannot load rec.img . I tried it as recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.2-maguro.img before renaming the .img file , same result.
> fastboot reboot
> adb push su.zip /sdcard (make sure there's a space between zip and /sdcard, wasn't sure if that was a typo, also make sure you're using the latest su)
> adb reboot recovery
> *flash zip while in recovery
> *reboot
> profit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thank you for breaking it down that completely , it was very helpful to determine that I was doing it right , but its just not working . I've seen others that have followed all the steps correctly and haven't had success , or have tweaked the steps and it has worked , and I can't get my head around why it's not the same on every device , every time , unless the variable is the pc used to send the commands .
Would there be any benifit to locking my phone again , then starting from square 1? This assumes that I can even get that done. Thank you again


----------



## blaineevans

acras said:


> Thank you for breaking it down that completely , it was very helpful to determine that I was doing it right , but its just not working . I've seen others that have followed all the steps correctly and haven't had success , or have tweaked the steps and it has worked , and I can't get my head around why it's not the same on every device , every time , unless the variable is the pc used to send the commands .
> Would there be any benifit to locking my phone again , then starting from square 1? This assumes that I can even get that done. Thank you again


Hmm. Are you using the correct recovery image? (e.g. maguro is for GSM variant, toro is for Verizon, and toro+ is for Sprint.)
If so, do you have another PC to try? Obviously drivers are at least semi-working if you can see the phone in the devices list.
I doubt re-locking would do much tbh.


----------



## micro23

Step one, Download wugi's toolkit
Step two, There is no step two....

http://www.wugfresh.com/


----------



## blaineevans

micro23 said:


> Step one, Download wugi's toolkit
> Step two, There is no step two....
> 
> http://www.wugfresh.com/


/lawl

Toolkits are for people with no intelligence.


----------



## AndroidChakra

blaineevans said:


> adb devices (usb debugging needs to be on, see it? good.)
> adb reboot bootloader
> fastboot devices (see it? good.)
> (I recommend renaming your .img to something easy, such as "rec.img".)
> fastboot flash recovery rec.img (success? good.)
> fastboot reboot
> This is where I stop. Once the recovery is flashed I push a ROM and gapps to my sdcard.
> adb push su.zip /sdcard (make sure there's a space between zip and /sdcard, wasn't sure if that was a typo, also make sure you're using the latest su)
> adb reboot recovery
> *flash zip while in recovery
> *reboot
> profit


See my note in red above. Once the new recovery is flashed you don't need to flash the su.zip because the ROM you're going to flash contains it already. If you want a stock experience and root then flash the su.zip but you don't need to.


----------



## acras

blaineevans said:


> Hmm. Are you using the correct recovery image? (e.g. maguro is for GSM variant, toro is for Verizon, and toro+ is for Sprint.)
> If so, do you have another PC to try? Obviously drivers are at least semi-working if you can see the phone in the devices list.
> I doubt re-locking would do much tbh.


Thank you for taking this on blaine. Yes , I've checked , rechecked and rechecked my recheck . Google store purchased gnex so maguro is the recovery image I need and have . I believe that I have seen people flashing the wrong recovery and soft bricking , so even if I had the wrong image I should be able to flash it , but I can't even do that.
I got the phone unlocked , so I would think that means that adb is working and the drivers are properly installed . I have also tried 2 different recovery image downloads from 2 different sources with only one in the platform tools folder with adb and fastboot at a time , to avoid a similar named file conflict .
I verified the md5 on one of the recovery downloads , but I was lazy and didn't check the other recovery image or the su.zip , I'm figuring thats not the problem , since it won't work with the one I did verify .
Is windows the reason I see variables coming into place ? Should I look into running in linux ? Would that be effective if I boot ubuntu from disc , or does linux have to be the only thing on the pc to truly be effective ? I've never run linux , but I have a download on disc if I would be better off dealing with my phone in linux because of the common programming , I'll add learning that to my list because I'm getting tired of the "easiest android to unlock and root" taking a week+ .
Yea , I could toolkit this thing , but I don't want to , I learned how to rebuild bikes by taking them apart and putting them together again , not taking them to the bike shop . Same with motorcycles and cars . I learned how to build houses by working with people who built houses and learning from them . I learned how to be an electrician by getting shocked a lot. I might be a dumb construction worker but I am smart enough to beat this damned phone , I've beat complicated building automation systems that were far more patchwork than this. I'm going to win , as long as I have a way to research , forums to vent in , and cool helpful people like blaineevans here trying to help me out.


----------



## acras

AndroidChakra said:


> See my note in red above. Once the new recovery is flashed you don't need to flash the su.zip because the ROM you're going to flash contains it already. If you want a stock experience and root then flash the su.zip but you don't need to.


Thank you , but that is a moot point in my situation , which is what the post you referenced is addressing . If you saw my response to that post , I can't flash either , recovery or su . I will keep that in mind for when I manage to win this fight my phone has decided to have with me and conventional wisdom. I am planning to run stock for a while since I just got the phone , I want to get a feel for how it runs , so I know what I want to change . I will be doing some theme work for now that needs root , plus , this phone should be unlocked and rooted because it's designed to be.


----------



## AndroidChakra

acras said:


> Thank you for taking this on blaine. Yes , I've checked , rechecked and rechecked my recheck . Google store purchased gnex so maguro is the recovery image I need and have . I believe that I have seen people flashing the wrong recovery and soft bricking , so even if I had the wrong image I should be able to flash it , but I can't even do that.
> I got the phone unlocked , so I would think that means that adb is working and the drivers are properly installed . I have also tried 2 different recovery image downloads from 2 different sources with only one in the platform tools folder with adb and fastboot at a time , to avoid a similar named file conflict .
> I verified the md5 on one of the recovery downloads , but I was lazy and didn't check the other recovery image or the su.zip , I'm figuring thats not the problem , since it won't work with the one I did verify .
> Is windows the reason I see variables coming into place ? Should I look into running in linux ? Would that be effective if I boot ubuntu from disc , or does linux have to be the only thing on the pc to truly be effective ? I've never run linux , but I have a download on disc if I would be better off dealing with my phone in linux because of the common programming , I'll add learning that to my list because I'm getting tired of the "easiest android to unlock and root" taking a week+ .
> Yea , I could toolkit this thing , but I don't want to , I learned how to rebuild bikes by taking them apart and putting them together again , not taking them to the bike shop . Same with motorcycles and cars . I learned how to build houses by working with people who built houses and learning from them . I learned how to be an electrician by getting shocked a lot. I might be a dumb construction worker but I am smart enough to beat this damned phone , I've beat complicated building automation systems that were far more patchwork than this. I'm going to win , as long as I have a way to research , forums to vent in , and cool helpful people like blaineevans here trying to help me out.


Sorry I'm a bit late to your question so I'm going to toss out some random ideas for you.
When you are viewing the bootloader (android laying down with chest open) can you run the command "fastboot devices" and return results?
If you don't get results have you tried installing the PDANET drivers and running the command again?
If you do get a result are you running the correct command? ie _fastboot flash recovery path/to/recoveryimage/recovery-maguro.img_
Can you provide screencaps of your PC so we can see what you're seeing and maybe a photo of your phone while you are in the process?

Like I said - sorry if these were already suggested just trying to catch up & help.


----------



## blaineevans

You shouldn't need to run linux just to get this to work. I've been using Windows since I originally got a GN back in Dec without issue. It's odd that you were able to unlock, but nothing else seems to want to take. Knowing that it leads me away from driver issues, however it still might be something to look into.

There's gotta me some minor variable we're missing, I'm kind of at a loss. Haha, sorry.

I would still try a different PC just to see if that makes a difference. You can use a toolkit (as much as I recommend against using them on a normal basis) to try and get adb and fastboot up quickly just for testing purposes.


----------



## acras

I don't have access to another pc , unless I buy a new hard drive for my old laptop , then I'll have to install linux on that because I don't have another copy of windows. I really can't afford to spend that right now so I'll have to keep slogging away on this one.
I'm thinking about downloading new versions of su and recovery , then shutting down my antivirus and firewall , making sure as little is running on my computer as I can , then trying again . I don't see why either would effect adb or fastboot , but so far thats the only thing I can think of to try. AC , yes , I get a listing under devices with both adb and fastboot , I am inputting the right commands , quadruple checked that . I was certain I was doing it right before blaine posted the steps , and I double checked off of his recommendations to make sure. adb reboot bootloader works , and I managed to unlock the phone so my drivers should be fine . I will try to get some screen grabs later when I have time to show whats going on.
Thank both of you for trying to get me through this (blaine and AC) , I really appreciate you taking the time and being patient.


----------



## acras

After adb reboot bootloader I have the android laying down chest open and a keypad or something showing inside. I stay there to flash recovery , right ? I don't have to choose recovery mode with the volume keys then select with power . I tried that once , after going into recovery mode I selected update by adb then tried flashing recovery and got the same error message as I've been getting before.


----------



## BlackDobe

acras said:


> After adb reboot bootloader I have the android laying down chest open and a keypad or something showing inside. I stay there to flash recovery , right ? I don't have to choose recovery mode with the volume keys then select with power . I tried that once , after going into recovery mode I selected update by adb then tried flashing recovery and got the same error message as I've been getting before.


While you are there (Android with the open chest) that is where you do the fastboot command to flash the recovery. Once it's done then you change the option to reboot recovery.


----------



## acras

BlackDobe said:


> While you are there (Android with the open chest) that is where you do the fastboot command to flash the recovery. Once it's done then you change the option to reboot recovery.


Yep , thats where I've been trying , and not having any luck.

Edit: thanks for the conformation.


----------



## acras

Ok , so after numerous attempts , along with several breaks to keep from throwing my phone and pc in the ocean , I'm pretty sure I flashed the recovery image to my phone . It took trying it from the start menu , cmd to open the command window , then right click and shift within the platform tools folder , back and forth , restarting my laptop several times , restarting the phone several times , then it took, I think. It did something that took about 2 seconds . In my excitement I hurried up to try to push su , so I rebooted , tried adb push su.zip /sdcard with the su.zip file listed in the OP , and adb says cannot stat 'su.zip ' no such file or directory sometimes , other times adb says failed to copy 'su.zip' to 'sdcard' : is a directory .
thanks to those who offered help with this maddening nonsense , I'm hoping this turn of events means I'm finally breaking this phones spirit . I hope I can tap the members knowledge base again for my su problem . thank you


----------



## Jubakuba

acras said:


> Ok , so after numerous attempts , along with several breaks to keep from throwing my phone and pc in the ocean , I'm pretty sure I flashed the recovery image to my phone . It took trying it from the start menu , cmd to open the command window , then right click and shift within the platform tools folder , back and forth , restarting my laptop several times , restarting the phone several times , then it took, I think. It did something that took about 2 seconds . In my excitement I hurried up to try to push su , so I rebooted , tried adb push su.zip /sdcard with the su.zip file listed in the OP , and adb says cannot stat 'su.zip ' no such file or directory sometimes , other times adb says failed to copy 'su.zip' to 'sdcard' : is a directory .
> thanks to those who offered help with this maddening nonsense , I'm hoping this turn of events means I'm finally breaking this phones spirit . I hope I can tap the members knowledge base again for my su problem . thank you


Not to be a dick to Bird here, this is more than sufficient for anyone with a little knowledge...
But try my guide.
If you're just trying to adb push su...post 3 will have directions.

adb push su.zip /sdcard/


|
|
|
v​


----------



## AndroidChakra

acras said:


> Yep , thats where I've been trying , and not having any luck.
> 
> Edit: thanks for the conformation.


If you need help I'd be more than happy to TeamViewer to your PC & try to help you after I get out of work. PM me if you're interested or don't figure it out and we can set something up.


----------



## blaineevans

acras said:


> Ok , so after numerous attempts , along with several breaks to keep from throwing my phone and pc in the ocean , I'm pretty sure I flashed the recovery image to my phone . It took trying it from the start menu , cmd to open the command window , then right click and shift within the platform tools folder , back and forth , restarting my laptop several times , restarting the phone several times , then it took, I think. It did something that took about 2 seconds . In my excitement I hurried up to try to push su , so I rebooted , tried adb push su.zip /sdcard with the su.zip file listed in the OP , and adb says cannot stat 'su.zip ' no such file or directory sometimes , other times adb says failed to copy 'su.zip' to 'sdcard' : is a directory .
> thanks to those who offered help with this maddening nonsense , I'm hoping this turn of events means I'm finally breaking this phones spirit . I hope I can tap the members knowledge base again for my su problem . thank you


Have you tried a different USB cable/port?


----------



## acras

Jubakuba said:


> Have you tried a different USB cable/port?


Yes , I've tried 2 cables and 3 ports , I will try the last untried port later tonight .

So is the superuser.zip from the op , and both from jubakubas' posts here in rootz and xda supposed to be directories? All of the 3 different superuser zips I've downloaded from the afore mentioned sources get the same error report I stated in my previous post they come up as directories .


----------



## blaineevans

acras said:


> Thank you for the offer , My schedule is crazy right now ( family staying with me for 2 weeks for medical appt's) so I don't want to waste your time until I know I'll have a block of time that will allow for us to be able to complete something . When I know I'll be able to dedicate whatever time needed , I will contact you . Very generous offer , thank you.
> 
> Yes , I've tried 2 cables and 3 ports , I will try the last untried port later tonight .
> 
> So is the superuser.zip from the op , and both from jubakubas' posts here in rootz and xda supposed to be directories? All of the 3 different superuser zips I've downloaded from the afore mentioned sources get the same error report I stated in my previous post they come up as directories .


The zip isn't the issue. It's just a zip, same as any other file. As long as its in platform-tools, you should be fine. The directory it's not finding is /sdcard (basically adb isn't seeing your phone, or it's not seeing the sdcard).

The only thing I can think of here is that the partitions on your phone are incorrect. Both recovery, and SD card. Will the phone boot up and operate as normal? (Apologize, I don't remember what the initial issue was or if this what right from the start.)

As I'm sure you have, but just in case, I would try starting from scratch. Remove adb, fastboot, and any and all drivers installed. (Boot into Android on your phone, open device manager, uninstall Galaxy Nexus. Then do the same while in fastboot.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

Somehow , despite myself , I am making progress. I turned of the PC and the phone all day , turned them back on about an hour ago , tried adb push su.zip /sdcard and got the same "failed to copy 'su.zip' to 'sdcard' : is a directory message. I did manage to flash recovery somehow , doing the *EXACT* same thing I've done 250 times before. Must mean my laptop just needed the day off or something. I tried to push su after flashing recovery , but no go, so I'm hoping that i will be able to flash recovery again now , since I know this recovery is temp. and I rebooted the phone.So now my status is



blaineevans said:


> adb devices (usb debugging needs to be on, see it? good.)Yes
> adb reboot bootloader Yes
> fastboot devices (see it? good.) Yes
> (I recommend renaming your .img to something easy, such as "rec.img".) Didn't rename
> fastboot flash recovery rec.img (success? good.) Yes ! Finally got it !
> fastboot reboot Yes
> adb push su.zip /sdcard (make sure there's a space between zip and /sdcard, wasn't sure if that was a typo, also make sure you're using the latest su) No
> adb reboot recovery
> *flash zip while in recovery
> *reboot
> profit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks again guys for the suggestions and help , It helps a bunch to have someplace to double check , and vent about this. I'll give it another shot in a few hours when fam. goes to bed and I don't have to entertain .


----------



## acras

blaineevans said:


> The zip isn't the issue. It's just a zip, same as any other file. As long as its in platform-tools, you should be fine. The directory it's not finding is /sdcard (basically adb isn't seeing your phone, or it's not seeing the sdcard).
> 
> The only thing I can think of here is that the partitions on your phone are incorrect. Both recovery, and SD card. Will the phone boot up and operate as normal? (Apologize, I don't remember what the initial issue was or if this what right from the start.)
> 
> As I'm sure you have, but just in case, I would try starting from scratch. Remove adb, fastboot, and any and all drivers installed. (Boot into Android on your phone, open device manager, uninstall Galaxy Nexus. Then do the same while in fastboot.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


failed to copy 'su.zip' to 'sdcard' : Is a directory
So that means adb can not find the sdcard directory ? I was reading that as the su.zip was being read as a directory (obviously) . Lets see if I can retain that new information for any length of time.
Yes the phone seems to be working fine , at least the same as before I unlocked it . It is only a wifi device right now , no sim so I can't test everything . I have astro file manager on the phone , and using that I see /sdcard , and theres a /sdcard0 in /storage so it seems that the right files and directories are there (?)


----------



## Jubakuba

Try /sdcard/ not /sdcard


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Try:

adb -s (device serial #) push path-to-zip/su.zip /sdcard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Jubakuba said:


> Try /sdcard/ not /sdcard


I was thinking this as well, but forgot to mention it.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Since you don't have a different PC did you try downloading and using a live CD of Mint or Ubuntu? No need to install the OS, no need to get a new HDD, and it should let you copy/paste stuff to your sdcard.

Edit- and it should give you a whole new avenue to try things w/o having to start over with a new PC.



Jubakuba said:


> Try /sdcard/ not /sdcard


Good call.


----------



## acras

Just tried /sdcard/not/sdcard , it pushed to the nexus , showed a file transfer close to the same size as the zip on my pc . In astro I can see a new "not" folder it has a "sdcard" document in it , but I don't see the name of the file I pushed (superuser). I flash clockwork , go to clockwork recovery , choose install zip from sd card , /not is one of the options I get , but when I scroll to it and try to select it , the screen just refreshes to the list of choices , it won't let me open /not , and I can't see superuser anywhere.

Edit : I got it !!! /sdcard/not/sdcard didn't work , so I monkeyed around a bit , then tried adb push superuser.zip /sdcard/not/ and it installed the zip in the /not folder , booted into clockwork recovery and I flashed the zip . Rebooted my phone and su is in my app drawer. Hot damn! now I need to make recovery permenant and make a back up , hope I have it whipped now.
Thank you to everyone who kept banging away at this with me , you are really a greta group of people for taking the time to help. I'll be going back through the posts and hitting the thanks button on all the support for certain. Now to write up a cheat sheet for my future reference so I don't have to go through all this again. Thanks a million.

Edit #2 : apparently not , even though I got su on the phone I don't seem to have root access , tried running the shell commands EXACTLY as listed in the OP and got a message that it was read only (sorry I'm not giving the exact mesage) , so I tried to reflash recovery from rom manager , said there was a problem loading because of permissions . I then looked on Jubakuba's thread for the shell commands to make recovery stick , different commands , I didn't get the "read only" error , thought it worked , but when I tried to open rom toolbox it said it couldn't because it needs root access and it didn't have it.
My quest continues , at least I'm making headway, I think.


----------



## acras

The recovery is renamed from .sh to .bak in /system/etc but I still don't have root permission , anything that requires root fails to launch . I really am carefully following directions , slightly tweaking after trying and retrying ( adb push superuser.zip /sdcard changed to adb push superuser.zip /sdcard/ not/sdcard to adb push superuser.zip /sdcard/ not/ ) . After rebooting the phone and seeing that su was installed , I tried both methods of renaming the recovery file , got the one from the other thread to work , rebooted the phone and used astro to look at it ( I can view the file in astro but not modify) and saw that it is now .bak . I reflashed clockwork and made a backup rebooted the phone , checked the file again , still .bak , still no root .
Should I have made the backup in CWM immediately after flashing the superuser.zip ? none of the steps said to do so , they say flash the zip , then reboot , so thats how I did it.
In ROM Manager , when I try to flash CWM I get an error that says " an error occurred while attempting to run priviledged commands!"
I'm sure people are getting tired of my problems , and I'm sorry that I'm making rooting a gnex harder than a Moto with a locked bootloader , but dammit , I really want those pink soft keys ! Seriously , I really do want to learn how this all comes together , and as soon as I get this pig rooted , I want to try to find out why it was so damned hard. Thank you all again


----------



## blaineevans

Are you using the su.zip from Juba's thread? Using an outdated su will cause issues like this.

For reference, recovery and root are two seperate beasts. One will not affect the other, you can be rooted and still use the stock recovery, and visa versa. (But you did need to get recovery on there in order to flash the su.zip, lol.)

I bet adb push su.zip /sdcard/ would have worked. No extra folder needed.

Also, open up the su app and make sure you have root/superuser enabled.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Dude skip rooting it. Download a ROM & flash that. You'll get a ROM and be provided with a working root. As long as you have CWM or TWRP recovery you don't need to flash that SU.zip.


----------



## acras

blaineevans said:


> Are you using the su.zip from Juba's thread? Using an outdated su will cause issues like this.
> 
> For reference, recovery and root are two seperate beasts. One will not affect the other, you can be rooted and still use the stock recovery, and visa versa. (But you did need to get recovery on there in order to flash the su.zip, lol.)
> 
> I bet adb push su.zip /sdcard/ would have worked. No extra folder needed.
> 
> Also, open up the su app and make sure you have root/superuser enabled.


I know that root and recovery are seperate entities , even though I might not understand the inner workings of each . I spent several weeks back in Dec. familiarizing myself with the terminology and a basic understanding of what was occuring before rooting my DX , and when I decided to buy a Gnex , i started lurking around over here to see what was going on , so I (wrongly) thought this should be a walk in the park for me .
As for the .zip , I downloaded the latest from this thread , and both of Jub's threads ( xda and rootz) , moved them into platform tools one at a time , removed from platform tools , tried renaming , etc. so many times back and forth I'm not sure which of them is the one that worked , but I believe they were all listed as up to date.
I actually didn't try running adb push superuser.zip /sdcard/ , but that was going to be next after I tried adb push superuser.zip /sdcard/not/ , if that had not worked (?) .
I'll check the settings in SU because I didn't check that , when I did my X it was a 1 click , and everything was configured from jump , so I didn't think to check SU.

AC , thats going to be a second to last resort , right ahead of a toolkit . I'm going to make this thing bow to my will , and I want to run stock rooted for a while , so I can see what elements I want to change . If I go straight to a custom ROM it'll be change for change sake , I want to reserve change for things I WANT changed.
Thanks again guys , I'll report back after checking SU settings .

Edit : I think I'm set , just opened rom toolbox and instead of getting the failed to launch , it asked for superuser permission , same when I just tried to flash recovery in CWM .
I ended up with ; adb push Superuser-3.1.3-arm-signed /sdcard/ (good call Blaine) didn't remove the one in /not/ . Flashed recovery ( again) installed the .zip , rebooted the phone , got a brief message that android was updating , then checked Rom toolbox and I gave superuser permission . seems ok now.
Huge thanks to everyone who stuck in there with me , I'm sorry I hijacked the thread with my problems , hopefully I won't have to do that again.
I'm too broke to be able to send fruit baskets to those who helped , but if any of you are in So. CA , I'll buy you a beer. thanks again.


----------



## acras

now I'll put a sim card in and see if it works as a phone , I really hope that activation goes smoothly . Anyone know where the " my sim activation isn't !*@#+% working thread is located , just in case?
On a serious note , anyone have a recommendation for a really good source to learn more about adb , fastboot , the sdk in general etc for someone who hasn't played with code since the apple 2e days , making a worm move around the screen in all its green glory. I did try to research it before coming here and mucking things up , but I think a better understanding would have made troubleshooting easier , although then you all might not have got to meet me.
Sincere thanks to the OP and everyone who helped , I hope I can get to the point that I can assist someone in the future as well.


----------



## AndroidChakra

acras said:


> now I'll put a sim card in and see if it works as a phone , I really hope that activation goes smoothly . Anyone know where the " my sim activation isn't !*@#+% working thread is located , just in case?
> On a serious note , anyone have a recommendation for a really good source to learn more about adb , fastboot , the sdk in general etc for someone who hasn't played with code since the apple 2e days , making a worm move around the screen in all its green glory. I did try to research it before coming here and mucking things up , but I think a better understanding would have made troubleshooting easier , although then you all might not have got to meet me.
> Sincere thanks to the OP and everyone who helped , I hope I can get to the point that I can assist someone in the future as well.


If you haven't done so already I HIGHLY recommend putting the path to your adb/fastboot folders in your system variables before you do anything. That way you don't need to cd to the folder each time you can just type "adb push file.zip /sdcard/not" version having to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\adb /push file.zip /scard/not". As far as learning adb I learned it best by just typing "adb" and looking at the various options and looking up the commands I learned/needed them.

Good ADB info site for your reading pleasure.


----------



## acras

AndroidChakra said:


> If you haven't done so already I HIGHLY recommend putting the path to your adb/fastboot folders in your system variables before you do anything. That way you don't need to cd to the folder each time you can just type "adb push file.zip /sdcard/not" version having to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\adb /push file.zip /scard/not". As far as learning adb I learned it best by just typing "adb" and looking at the various options and looking up the commands I learned/needed them.
> 
> Good ADB info site for your reading pleasure.


thanks for the tip , I put the paths in place as soon as I installed the sdk ( I saw that recommendation during research) , when things werent working properly , I started opening the command window from the folder and just got in the habit , but some simple commands in adb and fastboot after opening cmd from windows start menu seems that it works fine. I will start poking around adb and fastboot the way you suggested , so far I've limited that to the commands I needed for unlock/root . But first , some reading pleasure .Thanks


----------



## blaineevans

acras said:


> thanks for the tip , I put the paths in place as soon as I installed the sdk ( I saw that recommendation during research) , when things werent working properly , I started opening the command window from the folder and just got in the habit , but some simple commands in adb and fastboot after opening cmd from windows start menu seems that it works fine. I will start poking around adb and fastboot the way you suggested , so far I've limited that to the commands I needed for unlock/root . But first , some reading pleasure .Thanks


I've had the paths setup since I dove into adb. I still end up going to platform-tools first and opening the command prompt from there, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelox

Thanks for the guide - I'm new to this, and it's been helpful so far.

I did run into some trouble: after confirming unlock and selecting recovery mode, I got a screen with an open robot and with warning mark on chest (exclamation mark on red triangle).

I tried to press up+down+power to get to a menu with factory reset, but nothing happened. After a couple of attmepts, and trying just the power button with no change, the phone seems to have gone to factory reset on its own, wiped everything and is now unlocked. Any explanation?

Afterwords, fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.2-maguro.img worked well (is there a reason to use this over version 6.0.1.0?)
I could then select and install the superuser.zip, but then I get stuck:

"adb shell" results in "error: insufficient permissions for device"
after I reboot through the menu on the phone, then "mount -o rw,remount /system" results in "mount: Operation not permitted".

What am I doing wrong?

[update] seems like CWM does stay installed, even though I was on 4.0.2 ffrom the start. So all seems fine now. thanks for the guide.


----------



## Atreides

EDIT: Nevermind, lack of sleep makes me an idiot.


----------

